# Everyday Minerals (all)



## ikapela511 (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello DOLLS!!!..been MIA on here for awhile. MIssed it. Anyways...ive been thinking of trying out Everyday Minerals makeup/foundation...AND have NO clue as to what color to choose. I wear a C6 for MAC's studio fix. Which color is similar to that???..Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Everyday Minerals..need help choosing color!!*

you should get samples! They let you pick 3 colors of foundation, so you're chances of finding the right ones are good.


----------



## ikapela511 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Everyday Minerals..need help choosing color!!*

Wooohooo thanks!!!


----------



## kimmy (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Everyday Minerals..need help choosing color!!*

definately get samples. and when you get the samples, try out a few differen finishes, as well that way you can find your perfect foundation, with a good colour match and the right finish too.


----------



## TheRitz (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Everyday Minerals..need help choosing color!!*

Yeah you should totally get the samples. I did that then i got one of the custom kits. I got 2 foundations, 1 face color, 1 finishing powder, 1 concealer, and one brush, for 28 dollars, then i added 2 of their eyeshadows and it was like 38 altogether....i LOVE this stuff. seriously, its addicting. and its kool kuz u kan put as much as u wunt on and it doesnt look cakey. The only thing i hate is the packaging, kinda cheap but whatever. and the mineral eyeshadows are also very kute, just like mac loose eyshadows. anywho, hope this helps =-]


----------



## ikapela511 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Everyday Minerals..need help choosing color!!*

CRAZZYYY!!! All that stuff for 28.00.....i am seriously going ot try this out. I started Breaking out with the MAC studio fix. Quick question....how do you carry this stuff around in your purse for touch ups?..


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Everyday Minerals..need help choosing color!!*

I usually dont carry them around for touchups haha...they're just so messy! but if I decided to (which, if I'm still using mineral makeup in summer, I'm gonna have to), I would either get a small sifter jar and just bring a travel brush with me, or I'd buy one of those refillable powder pens.

You can easily find small sifter jars from cosmetic supply websites, and some mineral makeup sites sell them, in various sizes. I would probably prefer the powder pen thing, but it's a lil expensive in my opinion.
Aromaleigh.com sells one for 26.00USD

and Bare Minerals makes a compact for loose mineral makeup 
http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...ego  ryId=5737
it's about the same price as the aromaleigh one

hth!


----------



## ikapela511 (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Everyday Minerals..need help choosing color!!*

Thank so much for your help girl!!!...Will check out the pen one. it looks pretty interesting.


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 15, 2007)

*Everyday Mineral eyeshadows?*

Have any of you tried their eyeshadows?  I just ordered a free sample kit...Im really excited to try their products because its a lot cheaper than BE.  Im just curious if their eyeshadows are well pigmented or if they last long?​


----------



## astronaut (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Everyday Mineral eyeshadows?*

Their eyeshadows are pretty good. Well pigmented and lasts long. Everyday minerals is absolutely great. I'm not too crazy about their brushes though...


----------



## user79 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Everyday Minerals - Sifter pots?*

I have a question. Are the full size EM foundations in sifter pots (like Bare Escentuals) or are they just in plain jars with the foundation inside? I find the samples messy to use because they don't have little sifters on top, wondering if the full sized pots are like that too?


----------



## Steel (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Everyday Minerals - Sifter pots?*

They definitely have sifters, even the minis do.


----------



## user79 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Everyday Minerals - Sifter pots?*

The minis? Do you mean the sample sizes? Because those definitely don't, I have some samples at home...


----------



## Steel (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Everyday Minerals - Sifter pots?*

No, I mean the 2.5g ones (before their website changed these were known as the minis).


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Everyday Minerals - Sifter pots?*

Here's pictures of the sifter jars


----------



## retrokitten (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Everyday Mineral eyeshadows?*

I have twenty of EM's eyeshadows. I like them, they're well-pigmented and last if you use a primer. My one complaint is that they all seem to be sparkley, and they all seem to have the same sparkle -- no variation. I still really love them though. And with the e/s mini deal, you really can't go wrong!


----------



## astronaut (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Everyday Minerals - Sifter pots?*

Yes they have sifters ^ as pictured above  I love Everyday Minerals foundation, but my only problem is the jar. It's so messy because the jars are sort of hard to close. It doesn't close smoothly and effortlessly like the Bare Minerals jar. I think those that have tried both brands know what I mean...


----------



## jeannette (Feb 23, 2007)

*Everyday Minerals Blushes*

Which is your favourite?

I just ordered B&B and Email me blushes (along with a sample of Apple) - can't wait for them to arrive!

Now I'm looking forward to getting more...any recommendations?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Everyday Minerals Blushes*

Siesta! It's one of my faves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it looks light, but it's great for that lit from within glow, IMO. Peachy pink. I loooove it. I'm light-medium, i suppose maybe nc25 (not sure, I don't use MAC foundation) with yellow-olive undertones. I wear EM foundation in Winged Butter. HTH!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Everyday Minerals Blushes*

Girls Day,Apple,Nick Nack those are the colors i like best with my skintone,  I am NC40.  I ordered the sample kit a few weeks ago i have to say i am very impressed on how well their porducts are and how well the fndn covers.  Although i have to mix 2 shades to get a match.  I mix (medium tan, and olive medium.


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Everyday Minerals - Sifter pots?*

I agree, the jars are harder to close than BE's.  I don't find them to be more messy though.


----------



## astronaut (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Everyday Minerals Blushes*

I agree, Siesta is beautiful and a must have! It's a really nice peach shade. I have all of the shimmer shades and the only one I don't like is Light Pink because it's so light that it doesn't show on my skin at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I also really like chit chat. It's a shimmery pink!


----------



## kimmy (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Everyday Minerals Blushes*

i have apple! it's such a gorgeous colour, but i always have trouble blending it for some reason...


----------



## lynn2525 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Everyday Minerals Blushes*

I heard Siesta is very similar to Nars Orgasm. I've been wanting to give it a try. Maybe when I get paid end of this month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, has any of you guys tried their eyeshadows?


----------



## user79 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Everyday Minerals Blushes*

I have the sample of Siesta, I like it but it's a bit awkward to apply.


----------



## jenii (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Everyday Minerals Blushes*

I have Girls Day, which makes a good lip color, but I don't like it on my cheeks. Too shiny, too dark. So, I'll just mix it with some clear gloss and use it on my lips.

I believe I got Snooze Bar with my kit, and also some really pale pink that's meant for a highlighter. Haven't gotten my stuff yet (should get it tomorrow or the next day), so I haven't tried them. But, I think they'll be nice.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Everyday Minerals Blushes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 

 
_i have apple! it's such a gorgeous colour, but i always have trouble blending it for some reason..._

 
i find that tapping my brush into the pot then tapping it off again... ( im telling u when i put the brush into the pot i make sure there is minimal blush on there.  I find that sometimes when u pick up too much of this product its harder to work with.  anyhow  then pat onto apples of the cheek, then blendi n circular motions works for me...


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 26, 2007)

***Anything and Everything on Everyday Minerals***

Please post anything and everything about everyday minerals in this subforum.

Share your experiences products bought from everyday Minerals


----------



## sassygirl224 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Everyday Minerals Blushes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_i find that tapping my brush into the pot then tapping it off again... ( im telling u when i put the brush into the pot i make sure there is minimal blush on there.  I find that sometimes when u pick up too much of this product its harder to work with.  anyhow  then pat onto apples of the cheek, then blendi n circular motions works for me..._

 
i dump a little bit in the lid of the jars, and swirl my brush in it and apply it.  works great for me that way.  the same way i do my foundation.  i love EM, its a great alternative to the more expensive BE.  and this doesn't make my skin itch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   i love their apple blush, it has a pearl sheen to it.  makes you glowy.  siesta is a b eautiful color as well, perfect pink peach on those light makeup days!  and chit chat, although the sample one i loved more than the full size - they just made a big move to big production facility and the color is a bit off than the sample.  i only have one eyeshadow from them, and its the dark purple.  its okay i guess?  i use it as a liner though, and to darken my crease when i wear purple eyeshadow.  all in all, i love their products


----------



## Peach_patch (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Everyday Mineral eyeshadows?*

I like the fact that you can get their sample set and try a bit of everything - I think their Nick Nack blush is a bit blah for me . I prefer blushes with a bit more sheen to them.  
Their foundations are alright. Lots of people rave about them but I'm not sure loose foundations are my thing.


----------



## jenii (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Everyday Mineral eyeshadows?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Peach_patch* 

 
_Their foundations are alright. Lots of people rave about them but I'm not sure loose foundations are my thing._

 
I do rather like their foundations, but I prefer Alima's foundations. Both are good, although EDM is the kind I'll use everyday if I just wanna look alright. If I wanna look fantastic, I'll go for Alima. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't think powder foundations would be my thing, either, until I started applying them with a flocked sponge, and then I was like "OH THESE ARE GOOD!"


----------



## sassygirl224 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Everyday Mineral eyeshadows?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenii* 

 
_I do rather like their foundations, but I prefer Alima's foundations. Both are good, although EDM is the kind I'll use everyday if I just wanna look alright. If I wanna look fantastic, I'll go for Alima. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't think powder foundations would be my thing, either, until I started applying them with a flocked sponge, and then I was like "OH THESE ARE GOOD!"_

 

what do you mean by look fantastic?  is it better coverage?


----------



## user79 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Everyday Mineral eyeshadows?*

I prefer Alima over EM too. Alima is more finely milled and seems to apply more smoothly, EM looked really chalky and cakey on me.


----------



## crystalb (Apr 27, 2007)

*Everyday Minerals blush swatches*

Thought I would post my favorite blushes!


----------



## fairenigma (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Everyday Minerals blush swatches*

i have Girl's Day...it is such a beautiful blush. i love the color and the glow it gives my cheek bones. all of your other EM blushes look so lovely! i need to invest in more colors myself


----------



## Skeeta (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Everyday Minerals blush swatches*

Thanks so much! I love EM blushes, but the colours never match what I see on my computer screen! 

I have quite a few, I will try and swatch them this week.


----------



## entipy (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Everyday Minerals blush swatches*

OH man. I see why people rave so much about Siesta now, based on that swipe on your skin. I wish I had some!


----------



## xiahe (Jun 5, 2007)

*everyday minerals?*

i've been contemplating about trying EM as opposed to BE...i've personally never tried BE but once i heard about the bismuth oxychloride and how people have had a lot of reactions to it, i figured that i would stay away because i have sensitive skin and that would probably cause irritation.  what are your thoughts on EM?  favorite products (eyeshadows, lip colors, blushes...)?  


and how would i go about choosing a foundation color?  as of now i don't wear foundation so i'm totally lost.  my veins look more greenish to me than blue so i would assume that i would have more golden undertones?  i know that choosing a foundation color when ordering online is risky, so is EM sold in stores anywhere?

thanks for your help, ladies


----------



## jenii (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: everyday minerals?*

They're pretty good. Their Light Pink blush is pretty nice to dust all over and kinda brighten the complexion.

Foundations are pretty good, too. Intensive is a good formula.

It's not easy to just guess a color, so definitely get their sample kit, which is free. You just pay shipping. You can try a bunch of shades. Just try one from each undertone you think you might use.


----------



## Skeeta (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: everyday minerals?*

get a sample kit, they're fab.  Pick a whole bunch of colours you think would match, the have a few practice goes and see what you like.

I switched from BE to EM because i can get a perfect colour match with EM.  Cheaper too!


----------



## entipy (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: everyday minerals?*

I'm currently using EDM more than anything else, but I've also been sampling some other companies. EDM's coverage is the best out of the ones I've tried (which includes Ocean Mist and Signature Minerals). Their intensive formula is really good for folks who need heavier coverage. 

Get samples. You can order as many sample kits as you like - you just can't do it all in one order. 

I've started compiling an ingredients chart for different mineral make-ups. So far, I've got a lot of foundations on there. I'm going to post it in another thread now if anyone wants to go and look.


----------



## JoeyEmma (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Everyday Mineral eyeshadows?*

Has anybody ever tried pressing the Everyday Minerals eyeshadows, like you can with MAC pigments?

I ordered the 10 mini eyeshadow set and as they have no sifters they are messy. I thought that I could press them and put them in a cd case like on of the tuts on here shows you how to!


----------



## entipy (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Everyday Mineral eyeshadows?*

I haven't, but I sure would like to try it! I need to find the tut on how to press. If you can do it with pigments, I would think you could with these, but I don't know. I've never done it.


----------



## Kelaia (Jun 20, 2007)

*Loving Everyday Minerals!!*

I have gotten 2 sample kits over the past couple of weeks, and 1 of their sifter jars so I can mix a couple of colours up or just dispense one colour so that it's easier to use.

I hate the shiny look that a lot of mineral foundations usually give, but I have got the matte and 1 intensive formulas, and they are soooo lovely. Make my skin look great! And I am loving using my new MAC 182 brush with them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The blush is also so cute...I got Natural (which is a pretty slightly shimmery light mauve-pinky colour) and Best Friends (matte pretty dark pinky colour). The foundation colours I got in the 2nd kit were all in the warm tree. In the first kit I got, I ordered from the neutral and cool colour tree, but I found that those seemed too chalky, but the warm colours are great! 

Golden Fair and Fair (both Warm) seem like my perfect match 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I also have the concealer in Sunlight (for undereye circles) and Intensive Light (works great wet too!). The other colours I tried are: Olive Fair (neutral) - think this might be a bit too yellow for me, Fair (cool) - too light and doesn't match skin tone on my face very well, Fairly Light (neutral) - too light and chalky.

Just wanted to share my joy with these products! I will definitely be buying the full sizes in the future! My skin is not the greatest - a few old acne scars on my chin and cheeks etc, but EM makes my skin look so healthy and fresh


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Loving Everyday Minerals!!*

I know what ya mean...I loved my samples until I used them all up. I'm definantly looking forward to getting a kit. I LOOOOVE Siesta blush.


----------



## suijuris (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Loving Everyday Minerals!!*

I love EM Original Glo foundation.  I'm about NW25-30 and I wear a mix of Medium Cool and Golden Medium.  I was wearing Medium Beige Neutral but it was a bit grey for me.  I love the Multi-Tasking Concealer- it's great on its own or with another concealer (eg a stick concealer like YSL Anti-Cernes) for those really horrible zits you've just picked. LOL.  And I love the Soft Bronzer for winter and the Everyday Bronzer for summer!

Their blushes have a tendency to go orange on me though, which is annoying, because there are some really pretty colours.  I didn't like the eyeshadows much, not enough pigment and too much glitter.


----------



## entipy (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Loving Everyday Minerals!!*

EDM is a really good company! It's the first mineral make-up I used, really. I'm waiting on new samples from the Warm category (as I was recently told that I'm a yellow/peachy and not a cool - go figure). I can't wait to try them. I *did* discover, however, that the moisturizer you use can make ALL the difference! I bought some Emu oil not too long ago to use in place of regular moisturizer, and it's great, but I've realized that it doesn't work well for me AT ALL beneath mineral make-up. It actually made me hate EDM for a little while. Now, I've switched to a Neutrogena moisturizing cream, and the EDM feels like a DREAM! I like Intensive because it gives a good coverage, but Matte isn't bad, either.

I love their eye shadows, and the blushes are really pretty. More often than not, I use Email Me and then Natural as an all-over face color.


----------



## tanbelina (Jun 24, 2007)

*Everyday Minerals formulas & colors*

I'm in the process of ordering a everyday minerals free sample makeup kit but am stumped as to what colors and more importantly what formulas to try. 

I've tried Bare Minerals in Medium Beige but found that my face itched quite a bit (probably due to the bismuth, I'm assuming?). I found the BE medium beige to be a bit light due to my summer tan. 

I'm thinking of ordering Medium Tan, Medium Beige Summer and Buttered Tan, or Medium Beige in Semi-Matte and/or Intensive.

Just some info about my skin: Asian, yellow undertones, acne prone, very much combination skin, about NC 35. 

I found that BE was perfect for my skin as it kept the oilies away while providing perfect coverage. I've heard that EDM can be chalky and was wondering if that varies with the different formulas. I would really love some help figuring out what to order from everyday minerals!! Thanks so much!


----------



## entipy (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Everyday Minerals formulas & colors*

Hi! I've used a few of the EDM foundations, etc. However, I've never tried any of the darker colors, so I can't really say much about those. 

However, the formulations, I can speak of. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If you're looking for control for oilies, Intensive would probably be your best best. If you're getting a sample kit, I would suggest trying Intensive and Matte. Original Glo and Semi-Matte would probably be too shiny for you. 

I've never used BM, so I can't really compare those two, but I know a lot of folks who use/like EDM stuff, including me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, if you'd like to substitute anything in your kit, I *think* you can do that. So, if you'd want more foundations instead of a blush and concealer, you can email Customer Service and ask. I know you can do it with normal kits, but I'm not sure about the sample kit. 

I hope this isn't frowned upon here at Specktra, but I'm a member of a Yahoo! group where there are several Asian ladies who know a good bit about the colors and could probably help you. If you're interested, send me a PM, and I'll give you the group address.


----------



## XShear (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Everyday Minerals formulas & colors*

Hello! I use EDM for my daily foundation. I'm pretty fair, combo/acne prone skin. It covers as well or IMO better than most foundations. I use Fair in the Intensive formula. 

I tried to use MAC ... but sadly, it just broke me out. Just try the sample package ... hopefully it all works out for you!!


----------



## tanbelina (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Everyday Minerals formulas & colors*

Thanks so much girls, I think I'm going to try out the foundation in intensive and matte. I'll let you all know how the formulas work out!!


----------



## Kelaia (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Everyday Minerals formulas & colors*

I LOVE the Intensive and Matte formulas! This is my "holy grail" foundation now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love how it feels and how it makes my skin look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, you can order more than 1 sample kit if your first one doesn't work out for you. I have gotten 2 in the past 3 weeks (separate orders) so that I could really test a lot of colours, and $4 shipping is nothing! These samples last for a long time


----------



## wan (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi I'm NC25 + combi skin anyone can rec. wat shade shall I choose?
Thanks


----------



## IheartCosmetics (Jul 6, 2007)

I just got the sample package in the mail today! I swiped some on my hand, and it feels so nice. Can't wait to try it out tomorrow.


----------



## makeupxlover (Jul 8, 2007)

i got my starter kit today. i'm a medium beige in bare escentuals and i thought its the same shade as everyday minerals neutral medium beige..so i e-mailed everyday minerals and they said it's the same..turns out..its lighter. i think medium beige summer is what i should've got. =(


----------



## astronaut (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Everyday Minerals formulas & colors*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tanbelina* 

 
_Thanks so much girls, I think I'm going to try out the foundation in intensive and matte. I'll let you all know how the formulas work out!!_

 
Hi, I have a similar complexion as you right now and I'd like to know what shade in EDM you use?


----------



## Korms (Jul 15, 2007)

I've just recieved some samples that I ordered.  I gave up on EM a while back because they looked too chalky on me, but after researching mineral makeup some more I decided to give it another go.  I've gone for a darker shade as I read that too light a shade creates the chalky look and I have discovered Fawn works perfectly for my very pale but warm toned complexion.  I also got a sample of Siesta blush which is really, really lovely.

The highlight of my order is the flocked sponge.  I could never get the coverage I wanted with a brush, it left my pores wide open and seemed to take forver to layer up the foundation to get the look I wanted.  I take the flocked sponge and dip it into the powder then rub it on my face, it blends like a liquid foundation and looks flawless.  I get the heavy coverage I want in one swipe.  I really reccomend it!

I really want to try some of the eye colours but I really can't tell from the website what the colours are like?  Would anyone be able to post up some swatches?


----------



## lobsteriffic (Jul 16, 2007)

I just ordered my samples today - I can't wait for them to arrive!

Right now I'm using BE, but EM's prices are so much better that I may be tempted to switch once I use up my other stuff.


----------



## KTB (Jul 16, 2007)

I ordered my sample kit yesterday because of all the good things I've heard here.  I can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## entipy (Jul 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_I really want to try some of the eye colours but I really can't tell from the website what the colours are like?  Would anyone be able to post up some swatches?_

 
I have almost ALL of the e/s, so if you have questions about any in particular, I could help you out. (The only swatches I know of are in a photo album belonging to an EDM Yahoo group. Of course, you'd be welcome to join that if you like.) The swatches on the EDM website are AWFUL, but their word descriptions are pretty good.


----------



## tanbelina (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Everyday Minerals formulas & colors*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Hi, I have a similar complexion as you right now and I'd like to know what shade in EDM you use?_

 
So I've finally recieved my package (I'm in Hong Kong at the mo, so shipping is a pain), and test driven all the items.

Here's what I got:
Light-winged butter in semi-matte
Golden Medium in matte
Buttered Tan in intensive
Everyday Bronzer
Intensive Medium concealer

I've tried the golden medium and buttered tan, but are finding both a _little_ too light (thus, have not even considered LWB). Too light in that it almost blends with my facial skin tone, but the lightest part of my face (i.e. the... brow bones?.. or.. cheeks? i'm not sure...), so my face looks a shade or two lighter than my arms, but not too unnaturally so. I like the matte coverage MUCH better (especially in this disgusting summer humidity), as the intensive is coming off a little too shiny/glowy. I like the concealer, and it's pretty spiffy in terms of coverage- though even the intensive _medium_ seems a tad light on. I follow the concealer by buffing in a little more foundation where I've used the concealor, and it works out fine. 
The bronzer, I don't like so much. It's a bit... brick-red for my taste, but maybe I'll use it for a dramatic look some day.

I'm going on vacation for a few days this weekend where I'll be tanning a little more so I'm thinking I'm going to try to get another sample package w/ an order of medium tan (the next darkest foundation in warm that doesn't apparently have peach undertones). I'll probably have to mix it with some Golden medium/buttered tan for a better match, but it's better than this too-light shade I've got going on now. Does anyone have any other suggestions in terms of shades?

Nevertheless, I'm liking the coverage, but do find it's not as impervious to the oilies as BM.... I might have to layer on a little more mineral veil than I'm used to, but it's better than the stingy-itchiness of BM!


----------



## Korms (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *entipy* 

 
_I have almost ALL of the e/s, so if you have questions about any in particular, I could help you out. (The only swatches I know of are in a photo album belonging to an EDM Yahoo group. Of course, you'd be welcome to join that if you like.) The swatches on the EDM website are AWFUL, but their word descriptions are pretty good._

 
Ooh do you have a link to the Yahoo group?


----------



## entipy (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_Ooh do you have a link to the Yahoo group?_

 
Sure!  http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/emusergroup/


----------



## Monidoll4u (Jul 17, 2007)

can you tell me is there a big different in semi matte, intensive, original glo?...thanks..


----------



## entipy (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Monidoll4u* 

 
_can you tell me is there a big different in semi matte, intensive, original glo?...thanks.._

 
The difference, basically, is in coverage. Original Glo is the sheerest coverage and, as the name indicates, imparts a bit of a "glow." Semi-matte is a bit heavier than OG, Matte a bit heavier than Semi-Matte, and Intensive is the heaviest. Some folks say there is a slight color difference between each of the formulas, but I think it's not so much a color difference as a coverage difference. Heavier coverage makes the color appear a bit darker.

I prefer Intensive because it gives me the heavier coverage I need.

HTH!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 18, 2007)

i am a MAC NC30-35. what shade would i be for edm?


----------



## hnich (Jul 24, 2007)

I was using ED Minerals in Fairly Light for this year, I found it really easy to apply, but notice that it went dark throughout the day...I ordered some new samples so hopefully will find a better color match!
Anyone else get a little overwhelmed with all those finishes and all those new shades? Wow...
And I was using the Intensive formula, it didn't seem to clog pores, but it's hard to tell what I get acne from, so I'm trying the matte as well this time
My question is about the flocked sponge, I bought one because of all the rave reviews, but I feel like a dunce because I can't figure out how to use it!
I've tried it wet and dry to no avail..the wet made the powder go chalky and gross on my face..the dry just seemed to make it go on...well dryer..

Once by chance I lucked out and my first sweep was perfect, and it covered up this horrible new acne I had (the kind that refuses to allow itself to be covered up)

And now I can't duplicate it again. Any tips?


----------



## entipy (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_i am a MAC NC30-35. what shade would i be for edm?_

 
Hi. I'm not familiar with MAC's shade system. Could you give some details on your skin tone? Warm, cool, or neutral? Fair, Light, Medium, or Tan? 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hnich* 

 
_My question is about the flocked sponge, I bought one because of all the rave reviews, but I feel like a dunce because I can't figure out how to use it!
I've tried it wet and dry to no avail..the wet made the powder go chalky and gross on my face..the dry just seemed to make it go on...well dryer..

Once by chance I lucked out and my first sweep was perfect, and it covered up this horrible new acne I had (the kind that refuses to allow itself to be covered up)

And now I can't duplicate it again. Any tips?_

 
I can't offer tons of advice on the flocked sponge because I've only ever played around with it. I do know it seems to take about 3 or 4 times as much mineral powder as a brush. Is there a particular reason you want to apply with the flocked sponge? 

Also - what kind of skin care rountine are you currently using? It could be something is irritating your acne, and you're not aware of it! I've learned a lot of new skin things recently from an online friend. 

Also, I'm a member of an Everyday Minerals Yahoo group - if you'd like to check it out. LOTS of knowledge in there: http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/emusergroup/


----------



## Korms (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hnich* 

 
_I was using ED Minerals in Fairly Light for this year, I found it really easy to apply, but notice that it went dark throughout the day...I ordered some new samples so hopefully will find a better color match!
Anyone else get a little overwhelmed with all those finishes and all those new shades? Wow...
And I was using the Intensive formula, it didn't seem to clog pores, but it's hard to tell what I get acne from, so I'm trying the matte as well this time
My question is about the flocked sponge, I bought one because of all the rave reviews, but I feel like a dunce because I can't figure out how to use it!
I've tried it wet and dry to no avail..the wet made the powder go chalky and gross on my face..the dry just seemed to make it go on...well dryer..

Once by chance I lucked out and my first sweep was perfect, and it covered up this horrible new acne I had (the kind that refuses to allow itself to be covered up)

And now I can't duplicate it again. Any tips?_

 
I have the flocked sponge and once I figured out a technique that worked for me I was sorted. Here's how I prep my skin and use the sponge (for reference I have very oily skin with large pores that are easily clogged, sometimes I get dry patches around my mouth):

Moisturisation is the key to getting a smooth finish with the flocked sponge. I couldn't get the smooth, soft skin I needed through regular moisturisers so I switched to using oil. Yes, oil on oily skin (it is seriously the best cure, since using oil I have not had one zit appear and I stay matte all day). I don't mean cooking oil but base oils used in aromatherapy. I have found Jojoba oil works perfectly for me but if you are acne prone you may find that rosehip oil does wonders for you as it is renowned for reducing redness caused by spots. Try googling it and see what info you can find. 

What I do after cleansing and toning is take a small amount of oil in my hands and rub them together to spread it on my palms, then smooth is all over my face giving a light massage as I go. I leave it to sink in for a few minutes, but I don't want it to totally sink in as it's the residue that helps my foundation to glide on.

I then take my dry sponge and dip the corner into the foundation. Don't overload it, you only need a little at a time and you can build up the coverage as you need it. I then pat the powder over my face first and then use the sponge to blend it in. I press quite hard to blend and it doesn't rub off my skin as you would expect. After applying the foundation with my sponge I then give my face a quick buff with a flat top brush to make sure it is blended evenly.

I tried using the sponge wet once but found it gave cakey coverage.  It's all about trial and error really, you will find a method that works for you but having moisturised skin is a must in most cases.

I hope this helps a little bit, I'm not very good at explaining things!


----------



## entipy (Jul 24, 2007)

Yes, Jojoba is a great oil to use as a moisturizer! It's also a great make-up remover. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 For those of you who may think, "OMG! OIL???" it's not reeeally like oil. It's more like a wax but MUCH better for the health of your skin than normal moisturizers.

If anyone wants more details on Jojoba as MU remover and/or moisturizer, just ask. I'll post how I use it. YMMV, of course! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In addition, you can also use Emu oil, Olive oil, Grapeseed oil, Camellia oil. You just have to be careful if you have sensitive skin which may react to certain things. Emu is the heaviest of all those, and Camellia is the lightest (I believe). I've heard Grapeseed is lighter than Jojoba (which is lighter than Emu and Olive), but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## hnich (Jul 25, 2007)

yes more tips!
I tried first just overloading the sponge yesterday..and it seemed to work like it had the first time, I just need a new color cause I ended up with two dark patches on my face!

and I do use jojoba oil (as a makeup remover/wax remover) but stopped using it as a moisturizer...after your info though, I must give it at least one more try!

I think I'm probably going to use the sponge just as a spot coverer because it does such a great job, because I like the sheer coverage I get from the brush (if I can't see my freckles, it's too heavy!)


----------



## entipy (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hnich* 

 
_and I do use jojoba oil (as a makeup remover/wax remover) but stopped using it as a moisturizer...after your info though, I must give it at least one more try!_

 
My suggestion for using it as a moisturizer - it doesn't actually moisturize your face, but it helps to hold IN moisture. So, what I do is get my hands wet then use them to get my face wet. Not, like, DRIPPING you know, but wet enough. Then put a couple drops of Jojoba in my palm, rub my hands together, then distribute all over my dampened face. Then, let the water dry! VOILA! Moisturization!


----------



## dressedtokill (Jul 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_i am a MAC NC30-35. what shade would i be for edm?_

 
I'm around there too. I use Golden Medium.


----------



## sOo_femme (Jul 29, 2007)

I should be getting my sample kit in the mail on Monday. I can't wait! =]


----------



## entipy (Jul 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sOo_femme* 

 
_I should be getting my sample kit in the mail on Monday. I can't wait! =]_

 
YAY for samples!


----------



## Fearnotsomuch (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm quite interested in trying EDM, but I can't seem to get up the nerve to leave my BE!  I do feel that I need more coverage than BE offers me, so I'm assuming that Intensive would be my best option.

I'm checking out the site now and I'm SO lost!  No idea where to start with colors!  In BE I use Medium Beige (too light) mixed with Medium Tan (not enough yellow).  I'm somewhere between  Neutral and Warm toned, so what else should I try other than the Medium Beige Summer?


----------



## tanbelina (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fearnotsomuch* 

 
_In BE I use Medium Beige (too light) mixed with Medium Tan (not enough yellow). I'm somewhere between Neutral and Warm toned, so what else should I try other than the Medium Beige Summer?_

 
Aside from BE formulas, what else can you tell us about your skin tone? I've only used BE's medium beige, which was too light for me. I'm asian, so I have very definite yellow undertones and am liking warm Golden Medium. I'm NC35-ish, but I find that my face is lighter than the rest of my body (especially as I tend to protect my face with sunscreen more often). I've ordered a sample of warm medium tan and LOVE it mixed with a little golden medium. It's dark enough to look natural, but gives me a bronzed look that matches the skintone of the rest of my body haha. 

Just from what I've heard, warm Medium Beige and warm Medium Beige Summer tend to be quite peachy. if that's what you're looking for - go for it!

I haven't tried any foundation samples in the neutral range, so I can't help you out there, but I strongly encourage you to get at least one sample pack just to try the shades out. 

Oh! and if you're interested in concealer, you should definitely get intensive tan as opposed to intensive medium (if you were even looking at the intensive concealer formulas) The intensive medium looked MUCH too light on me even when I was just using Golden Medium foundation.


----------



## entipy (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fearnotsomuch* 

 
_I'm quite interested in trying EDM, but I can't seem to get up the nerve to leave my BE!  I do feel that I need more coverage than BE offers me, so I'm assuming that Intensive would be my best option.

I'm checking out the site now and I'm SO lost!  No idea where to start with colors!  In BE I use Medium Beige (too light) mixed with Medium Tan (not enough yellow).  I'm somewhere between  Neutral and Warm toned, so what else should I try other than the Medium Beige Summer?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tanbelina* 

 
_Aside from BE formulas, what else can you tell us about your skin tone? I've only used BE's medium beige, which was too light for me. I'm asian, so I have very definite yellow undertones and am liking warm Golden Medium. I'm NC35-ish, but I find that my face is lighter than the rest of my body (especially as I tend to protect my face with sunscreen more often). I've ordered a sample of warm medium tan and LOVE it mixed with a little golden medium. It's dark enough to look natural, but gives me a bronzed look that matches the skintone of the rest of my body haha. 

Just from what I've heard, warm Medium Beige and warm Medium Beige Summer tend to be quite peachy. if that's what you're looking for - go for it!

I haven't tried any foundation samples in the neutral range, so I can't help you out there, but I strongly encourage you to get at least one sample pack just to try the shades out. 

Oh! and if you're interested in concealer, you should definitely get intensive tan as opposed to intensive medium (if you were even looking at the intensive concealer formulas) The intensive medium looked MUCH too light on me even when I was just using Golden Medium foundation._

 
Hi! Tanbelina has given some good suggestions. If you're getting a sample kit, I would suggest you try Medium Beige Neutral, Medium Beige Summer Warm, and maybe Medium Tan Warm? Also, Tanbelina is right about the concealer. The Intensive Medium is pretty light. I would suggest trying the Spring or the Multi-Tasking. Although, I haven't tried the Tan, so it could be a good one, as well!

HTH


----------



## hnich (Jul 30, 2007)

k, after ordering many more samples and using up my first full size, I think I've come to the conclusion, that while EM is a very great brand, it's just not for me..
I didn't break out and I like the coverage, but Alima is a better color match for me, all the EM's turned dark on me after a bit..
but I love EM's sample pack service! oh well...


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dressedtokill* 

 
_I'm around there too. I use Golden Medium._

 
thanks so much. i got my samples today and Golden Medium is one of the shades I order.


----------



## Fearnotsomuch (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks for everyone's suggestions.. I nearly ordered the Medium concealer too!  I ended up ordering Medium Beige Summer, Medium Beige Warm,  Beige Neutral, Spring concealer, and All Smiles blush.

Another question.. do you all find that you need a finishing powder like with BE?


----------



## entipy (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fearnotsomuch* 

 
_Thanks for everyone's suggestions.. I nearly ordered the Medium concealer too!  I ended up ordering Medium Beige Summer, Medium Beige Warm,  Beige Neutral, Spring concealer, and All Smiles blush.

Another question.. do you all find that you need a finishing powder like with BE?_

 
Sounds like a good first order! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I always use a finishing powder. I don't know that everyone needs one, but if you tend to be oily, you'd probably need one, yeah.
What formula foundation did you get?


----------



## Fearnotsomuch (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *entipy* 

 
_Sounds like a good first order! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I always use a finishing powder. I don't know that everyone needs one, but if you tend to be oily, you'd probably need one, yeah.
What formula foundation did you get?_

 
I guess I'll still use my BE MV as my finishing powder because lord knows I need it!

I got the Intensive formula as I like the idea of it not being completely matte, but I really need the coverage.


----------



## entipy (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fearnotsomuch* 

 
_I guess I'll still use my BE MV as my finishing powder because lord knows I need it!

I got the Intensive formula as I like the idea of it not being completely matte, but I really need the coverage._

 
Cool! I hope you like it then.


----------



## lobsteriffic (Aug 1, 2007)

I got my samples today! I'm still in the process of figuring out which shade/formula is right for me so I think I may have to order another batch of samples.

However, I also received the flocked sponge and wanted to throw in a rave for this...it makes my foundation look gorgeous!


----------



## tanbelina (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lobsteriffic* 

 
_However, I also received the flocked sponge and wanted to throw in a rave for this...it makes my foundation look gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree whole-heartedly! Covers pores and spots amazingly... though, to be fair, I have yet to try a GOOD kabuki


----------



## Fearnotsomuch (Aug 1, 2007)

I have a great kabuki, I just need to grab some more sponges.
I really want to try the beauty blender though...


----------



## Fearnotsomuch (Aug 4, 2007)

Oy.. don't like this stuff!
Medium Beige Summer was orange, Medium Beige was too light, and Beige washed me out.  Even with a primer, the coverage was gone after 2 hours and my face felt powdery.  Back to BE!


----------



## entipy (Aug 5, 2007)

So sorry it didn't work for you!


----------



## gohgoomah (Aug 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fearnotsomuch* 

 
_Oy.. don't like this stuff!
Medium Beige Summer was orange, Medium Beige was too light, and Beige washed me out.  Even with a primer, the coverage was gone after 2 hours and my face felt powdery.  Back to BE!_

 
how were the concealer and the blush though?


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Aug 11, 2007)

I've placed my order with Everyday Minerals and received everything within 10 days (I live in Europe).

It was the first time I've tried mineral foundation but I am very happy with it!

This was my order:
- eye shadow mini-kit
- mini on the go brush kit (2 foundations, 2 blushes, 1 concealer, 1 face powder) 
- free sample kit 

I usually use SFF NC 45 and the Medium Tan foundation works out best for me, I like the semi-matte formula (especially for my t-zone) but the original glow is also beautiful), I use them with the Mac 182 or 181 brush. So far I do not like the concealer, but I think I've bought the wrong color for me (sunlight, it just doesn't work).

So far I am very happy with my items and my daughter is happy with her eye shadow mini-kit!


----------



## entipy (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinkerbelle2001* 

 
_I've placed my order with Everyday Minerals and received everything within 10 days (I live in Europe).

It was the first time I've tried mineral foundation but I am very happy with it!

This was my order:
- eye shadow mini-kit
- mini on the go brush kit (2 foundations, 2 blushes, 1 concealer, 1 face powder) 
- free sample kit 

I usually use SFF NC 45 and the Medium Tan foundation works out best for me, I like the semi-matte formula (especially for my t-zone) but the original glow is also beautiful), I use them with the Mac 182 or 181 brush. So far I do not like the concealer, but I think I've bought the wrong color for me (sunlight, it just doesn't work).

So far I am very happy with my items and my daughter is happy with her eye shadow mini-kit!_

 
Awesome you found a match your first time around! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm debating getting a 182 brush. I keep hearing such wonderful things about it, but it's so much $$$ for one little ol' brush! LOL. Which e/s and blushes did you get??


----------



## evil (Aug 11, 2007)

i need to dig out my samples to finally test it


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Aug 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *entipy* 

 
_Awesome you found a match your first time around! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm debating getting a 182 brush. I keep hearing such wonderful things about it, but it's so much $$$ for one little ol' brush! LOL. Which e/s and blushes did you get??_

 
You should definitely buy the 182 brush, it is sooooo worth its price! I am thinking of buying a second one, because I now use it also for the foundation...

Hmmm, I don't know which eyeshadows I bought, because they were for my 10 year old daughter....she is always complaining that she doesn't have any mac e/s so I let her choose 10 colors in this order. She is very happy playing around with them!

And I got the Chit Chat blush and the Every day Bronzer, I haven't tried them, but the look nice....


----------



## JoeyEmma (Aug 14, 2007)

I have just managed to press my first Everyday Minerals eyeshadow! I was pressing a MAC pigment last night (also for the first time) and thought, while I was doing it, I may as well try with one of the EM shadows.

I was naughty and didn't have any proper rubbing alcohol, so used strong vodka and pressed the floating feathers ES. It worked really well!

I'm going to go to Claire's accessories today and buy some cheap pans for emptying out.

Sorry I am rubbish and haven't got any piccies of it.


----------



## entipy (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinkerbelle2001* 

 
_You should definitely buy the 182 brush, it is sooooo worth its price! I am thinking of buying a second one, because I now use it also for the foundation...

Hmmm, I don't know which eyeshadows I bought, because they were for my 10 year old daughter....she is always complaining that she doesn't have any mac e/s so I let her choose 10 colors in this order. She is very happy playing around with them!

And I got the Chit Chat blush and the Every day Bronzer, I haven't tried them, but the look nice...._

 
I finally broke and bought the 182! It came in today, and I'm hoping to use it in the morning if it's dry by then!

Chit Chat is gorgeous, but it's quite potent!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JoeyEmma* 

 
_I have just managed to press my first Everyday Minerals eyeshadow! I was pressing a MAC pigment last night (also for the first time) and thought, while I was doing it, I may as well try with one of the EM shadows.

I was naughty and didn't have any proper rubbing alcohol, so used strong vodka and pressed the floating feathers ES. It worked really well!

I'm going to go to Claire's accessories today and buy some cheap pans for emptying out.

Sorry I am rubbish and haven't got any piccies of it._

 
Awww man!! I really wish I could do this!! I just don't think I'd be able to.


----------



## Fearnotsomuch (Aug 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gohgoomah* 

 
_how were the concealer and the blush though?_

 
The concealer gave me the same problems as the foundation, but I do have to say I like the blush!  Great color.


----------



## xiahe (Aug 19, 2007)

okay, stupid question...i tend to have combination skin (and also more dry in the winter but i still break out!) and powders tend to look really chalky and accentuate my flakiness in my cheeks.  has anybody who used everyday minerals have this problem?  and what about the formulas (semi-matte, intensive & original glo) do they somewhat moisturize or anything and still be oil-free?  i hope this makes sense haha


----------



## missbliss2 (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xiahe* 

 
_okay, stupid question...i tend to have combination skin (and also more dry in the winter but i still break out!) and powders tend to look really chalky and accentuate my flakiness in my cheeks.  has anybody who used everyday minerals have this problem?  and what about the formulas (semi-matte, intensive & original glo) do they somewhat moisturize or anything and still be oil-free?  i hope this makes sense haha_

 
I would suggest applying a thick moisturizer to your face & allowing time to dry prior to application. I also have dry skin & use the original glo foundation, which is the best in my opinion. It'll give you that soft dewy look. I love this stuff!

Also, for anyone who's hesitant or bent on whether or not to purchase the 182 Kabuki, please do yourself a favor & get it...you won't regret it, trust me. Other brushes, like the BE Kabuki, are way to harsh & prickly & the buffing action to the face only worsens the itchy feeling. The 182 is soo soft & worth the $45.


----------



## sharon7 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi

I am NC40 and not sure which shade to try. i dont really want to have to mix colours. Also, which concealer and blusher should I choose. I have dark under eye circles.

Thanks


----------



## tanbelina (Sep 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharon7* 

 
_Hi

I am NC40 and not sure which shade to try. i dont really want to have to mix colours. Also, which concealer and blusher should I choose. I have dark under eye circles.

Thanks_

 
hi! I would recommend medium tan, light tan and medium deep. I'm not sure what undertones you have, but EDM has revamped their foundation section, and it's become quite comprehensive regarding different undertones. Also, their customer service is excellent and extremely helpful, so you could consider sending them an email regarding what shades they would recommend.

I don't have any suggestions regarding blushes as I've barely touched mine, but I would highly recommend intensive tan concealer!


----------



## sharon7 (Sep 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tanbelina* 

 
_hi! I would recommend medium tan, light tan and medium deep. I'm not sure what undertones you have, but EDM has revamped their foundation section, and it's become quite comprehensive regarding different undertones. Also, their customer service is excellent and extremely helpful, so you could consider sending them an email regarding what shades they would recommend.

I don't have any suggestions regarding blushes as I've barely touched mine, but I would highly recommend intensive tan concealer!_

 
Hi thanks for this. I will def get samples. I have yellow undertones so hopefully one of these will suit me.


----------



## vintage (Sep 25, 2007)

makeup


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharon7* 

 
_Hi

I am NC40 and not sure which shade to try. i dont really want to have to mix colours. Also, which concealer and blusher should I choose. I have dark under eye circles.

Thanks_

 
Hi,

I'm a Mac NC43 and I would recommend the Medium tan and also the Buttered tan, both are beautiful!

And for a concealer I would recommend the Sunlight concealer for dark circles around the eyes.

Good luck!!!


----------



## sharon7 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi 

Can anyone tell me how I apply the concealer. Do I apply it before or after foundation? Do I use a brush etc.

Thanks


----------



## Lalai (Oct 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharon7* 

 
_Hi 

Can anyone tell me how I apply the concealer. Do I apply it before or after foundation? Do I use a brush etc.

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I dab the concealer on with my finger, blend it with a brush and then apply foundation. With normal foundation, I usually apply concealer after putting on foundation but with minerals I usually put concealer first.

I love Everyday Minerals because I can put them on with my fingers, blend and it doesn't look unnatural 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess you can always use a sponge or a brush, too.


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Oct 7, 2007)

Just a heads up. Their sample kits now have sifters and the jars have much improved. Also from what I read they are working on getting mineral makeup dispenser w/brush for an easier carry on the go. Not sure if they will make one like the BE compacts.


----------



## sassygirl224 (Oct 9, 2007)

they're actually making pressed powder compacts too! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilurvemakeup* 

 
_Just a heads up. Their sample kits now have sifters and the jars have much improved. Also from what I read they are working on getting mineral makeup dispenser w/brush for an easier carry on the go. Not sure if they will make one like the BE compacts._


----------



## x-ivy (Oct 14, 2007)

How would you pic the right colour for EM?...I tend to think i'm darker than I already am :S
and anyone who lives an CA and has the product, did it take long for you to get it and cost more because of the shipping fees?


----------



## RoseMe (Oct 22, 2007)

I am  NC30/ C3.  Which foundation color should I order?  I am Asian on the fair side.  Thanks!


----------



## susannef (Oct 24, 2007)

I got my sample kit today, and the sample jars now look like this and do indeed have little sifters.






no spillage either, when I got them they had transparent film over the holes and I punched thru that with my tweezers.


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Oct 25, 2007)

I tried the sample sets (twice, even) and LOVED them. With bare minerals, the fair was still a little dark for me, but Everyday Minerals lightest shade is PERFECT! I use the matte and sometimes layer the intensive over it and it looks wonderful. The intensive formula has a little sparkle, which makes me glow. I don't know how well it would work for older women, but I'm 20 and I think it's lovely. I might actually switch from Bare Minerals to Everyday Minerals. I'm still going to try both a little more, but I'll definitely buy from Every Minerals again.

With the sample, I got pink ribbon as a blush. It is so pretty and soft. I'm going back to buy the full size soon. I got the sunshine as a concealer. I really do like it a lot. I have a little unevenness around my mouth area and it fixes it better than regular concealer. I'll be buying that as well. 

I'm really satisfied with every product I've tried from Everyday Minerals so far.  I even sent my mom and some of my friends for samples and everybody else seems really happy too. One of them was a long time Bare Minerals fanatic and she's actually switching for good.


----------



## Ariesgirly (Nov 17, 2007)

Help. I am an NC25..what shade would you recommend??


----------



## darling (Nov 19, 2007)

I was wondering if Everyday Minerals tend to rub off like Bare Minerals do? I used Bare Minerals for the longest time and it used to rub off on some of my sweaters when I accidentally touched my face.. Or even on my boyfriend's black shirts when I leaned on him =[ I'm really hoping Everyday Minerals is different, I ordered the sample set to try but I'd like to find out since I haven't received it yet  Thank you!


----------



## palegirlsrule (Dec 8, 2007)

I've not had any problems with EM rubbing off. I use the Intensive formula and apply it with their flat top brush (which is awesome, BTW) and EM just melds with my skin. I can even use my beloved MAC Brit Wit cream blush without any problems.


----------



## Anaiis (Dec 12, 2007)

I really like the Semi-Matte finish (Sandy Fair) and some of the e/s (Good China, In The Garden) and blushes (Natural, Waffle Cone). However, Siesta blush has faded away pretty fast and I'm not fond of the brushes too. Considering to switch to Alima.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm a happy Alima user (for more than a year) but I recently ordered the Everyday Minerals sample kit to check out since it has so many fans. I really liked the shades I received, and the sample jars with little sifters are great...so cute, but the texture was not nearly as creamy as Alima - it felt chalky in comparison. I may play around with it a little more but I'm chicken about experimenting too much at once because I have rosacea with super sensitive skin.


----------



## mollythedolly (Dec 28, 2007)

If I'm "light" from BE, which shade would be best?


----------



## nellpanda (Dec 31, 2007)

I use a bare minerals brush to apply EM, and I find it doesn't really apply all that well. I'm thinking of just switching back to liquid because I'm not having much luck with any mineral products.


----------



## sitasati (Dec 31, 2007)

Has anyone tried the lip colors from EM? I want to order the nude and peachy pink one.


----------



## Insomiac (Jan 6, 2008)

If it's any help for anyone - I'm C35/40 in MAC Studio Fix. I have combination/oily skin and I have more yellow in my skin tone. When I ordered my free sample I chose shades under the olive shades area. I ordered Golden Medium (Intensive and Matte), Olive Medium (Semi-Matte), Natural Blush and the Intensive Medium concealer. Along with my free sample, I ordered the flat top kabuki brush for $10!

When it came, I can't believe how amazing it covered with very little effort! I've never used powdered concealer before and I thought itd take a lot to cover my blemishes..especially for a powder concealer. The flat top kabuki brush did wonders when I buffed in the concealer then followed with the foundation. 

I ordered different formulations to see what would suit my skin. While I want to keep my shine at bay, I did like the Intensive formula over the other two. It kept shine controlled and it gave me that "glowy" look. I did have to touch up later in the day, but that didn't come as a surprise. 

In the end, I prefer the Olive Medium shade..while Golden Medium works too, Olive Medium gave that no make-up look. I'll definitely buy again from Everyday Minerals!


----------



## summer6310 (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Insomiac* 

 
_If it's any help for anyone - I'm C35/40 in MAC Studio Fix. I have combination/oily skin and I have more yellow in my skin tone. When I ordered my free sample I chose shades under the olive shades area. I ordered Golden Medium (Intensive and Matte), Olive Medium (Semi-Matte), Natural Blush and the Intensive Medium concealer. Along with my free sample, I ordered the flat top kabuki brush for $10!

When it came, I can't believe how amazing it covered with very little effort! I've never used powdered concealer before and I thought itd take a lot to cover my blemishes..especially for a powder concealer. The flat top kabuki brush did wonders when I buffed in the concealer then followed with the foundation. 

I ordered different formulations to see what would suit my skin. While I want to keep my shine at bay, I did like the Intensive formula over the other two. It kept shine controlled and it gave me that "glowy" look. I did have to touch up later in the day, but that didn't come as a surprise. 

In the end, I prefer the Olive Medium shade..while Golden Medium works too, Olive Medium gave that no make-up look. I'll definitely buy again from Everyday Minerals!_

 

I am NC35-40 Asian and have strong yellow undertone. I am wondering what's the different between Golden shade and Olive shade? I'm thinking about to get Olive medium and Golden medium, just wondering if the Golden shade will fit me better?


----------



## summer6310 (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Insomiac* 

 
_If it's any help for anyone - I'm C35/40 in MAC Studio Fix. I have combination/oily skin and I have more yellow in my skin tone. When I ordered my free sample I chose shades under the olive shades area. I ordered Golden Medium (Intensive and Matte), Olive Medium (Semi-Matte), Natural Blush and the Intensive Medium concealer. Along with my free sample, I ordered the flat top kabuki brush for $10!

When it came, I can't believe how amazing it covered with very little effort! I've never used powdered concealer before and I thought itd take a lot to cover my blemishes..especially for a powder concealer. The flat top kabuki brush did wonders when I buffed in the concealer then followed with the foundation. 

I ordered different formulations to see what would suit my skin. While I want to keep my shine at bay, I did like the Intensive formula over the other two. It kept shine controlled and it gave me that "glowy" look. I did have to touch up later in the day, but that didn't come as a surprise. 

In the end, I prefer the Olive Medium shade..while Golden Medium works too, Olive Medium gave that no make-up look. I'll definitely buy again from Everyday Minerals!_

 

I am NC35-40 Asian and have strong yellow undertone. I am wondering what's the difference between Golden shade and Olive shade? I'm thinking about to get Olive medium and Golden medium, just wondering if the Golden shade will fit me better?


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm about an NC20 in MAC (although none of their shades ever matched me quite right) and olive fair is the best match I have ever found in a foundation period. I have very light skin with warm yellow olive undertones and this powder blends seemlessly with my skin.

Also, their flat top buffer brush and long handled kabuki are so soft! I couldn't believe it! They feel a lot like Too Faced's Teddy Bear hair brushes.


----------



## athena123 (Jan 11, 2008)

The closest MAC that matches my skintone [only close, not exact] is NW25. I'm pretty sure I'm a neutral, since I have always had such a hard time finding an exact shade to match. 

I used to have oily skin. Now that it's winter, it's more combination; the Intensive formulation has always worked best for me. I mix up 3 different foundations from Everyday Minerals to come up with a perfect shade for me. It sounds like a lot I know, but these things last me forever! 

I use 2 parts medium beige to 1 part Fairly Light and one part Light Winged Butter. I pat just enough to even out skintones; with MMU, less is more. 

It'll be even better when EDM comes up with more of the pressed powder formulations, so much easier to stick in a makeup bag for touchups!


----------



## Insomiac (Jan 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *summer6310* 

 
_I am NC35-40 Asian and have strong yellow undertone. I am wondering what's the difference between Golden shade and Olive shade? I'm thinking about to get Olive medium and Golden medium, just wondering if the Golden shade will fit me better?_

 
If you could get a sample of both shades, the better. If not, I'd go for the Olive Medium. The Golden Medium for me was a tad light for my taste, but it's still wearable.


----------



## Tia (Jan 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharon7* 

 
_Hi 

Can anyone tell me how I apply the concealer. Do I apply it before or after foundation? Do I use a brush etc.

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Does anyone else find they can get just as good as a concealer with the intensive formula foundation? I was using the concealer I got with my sample kit...but I was lazy one morning and just layered where I wanted more coverage. It seemed nearly identical to me. The concealer is a nice pick-me-up for under my eyes, but I don't know if I would purchase a full order because the foundation seems to do just the same in layers. Which is good all the same.


----------



## Insomiac (Jan 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tia* 

 
_Does anyone else find they can get just as good as a concealer with the intensive formula foundation? I was using the concealer I got with my sample kit...but I was lazy one morning and just layered where I wanted more coverage. It seemed nearly identical to me. The concealer is a nice pick-me-up for under my eyes, but I don't know if I would purchase a full order because the foundation seems to do just the same in layers. Which is good all the same. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's a good point! I may have to try that. Now, I use my Intensive Medium concealer wet at times, especially if I want more coverage on blemishes. I wonder if I wet the foundation, if it'll do the same trick as the concealer.


----------



## summer6310 (Jan 15, 2008)

I finally got my sample yesterday, and I was so happy that 2 of the color match me perfectly(NC35, Golden Medium and Butter Tan). I was thinking to order a full size one but it feels kindda heavy on my face, much worse than my NARS liquid foundation, does anyone feel the same way? I do like the finish tho(I got intense and original glo)... guess i will wear my sample for few days to see if I really like it


----------



## lethaldesign (Jan 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *summer6310* 

 
_I finally got my sample yesterday, and I was so happy that 2 of the color match me perfectly(NC35, Golden Medium and Butter Tan). I was thinking to order a full size one but it feels kindda heavy on my face, much worse than my NARS liquid foundation, does anyone feel the same way? I do like the finish tho(I got intense and original glo)... guess i will wear my sample for few days to see if I really like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You think it feels heavy? That's odd... I feel like I'm not even wearing makeup when I have my EM on! Which is one of the reasons I always go back to it. How are you applying it?


----------



## summer6310 (Jan 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lethaldesign* 

 
_You think it feels heavy? That's odd... I feel like I'm not even wearing makeup when I have my EM on! Which is one of the reasons I always go back to it. How are you applying it?_

 
I got some powder on the cap, then use my powder blush 129, not even wanna try my 180 flat top, swirl it, then buff buff buff...

donno why, it just feel heavy.


----------



## wolfsong (Jan 15, 2008)

If i put too much on it feels like that too - tight also.

Is it just me or are all the finishes variations of shimmer/glow? Even the matte has an almost metallic look to it.

Nothing compares to fyrinnae foundation to me, but Everyday Minerals is a nice back up - but only when my skin isnt dry.


----------



## Insomiac (Jan 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *summer6310* 

 
_I got some powder on the cap, then use my powder blush 129, not even wanna try my 180 flat top, swirl it, then buff buff buff...

donno why, it just feel heavy._

 
How many layers do you put on? I noticed that if I used a powder brush (just like the 129), I use more of the product than I need to and I don't get the coverage I want. When I started using Everyday Minerals' flat top brush, I used less and felt I got more coverage without the heavy feeling I often got from Studio Fix.


----------



## summer6310 (Jan 24, 2008)

I got Sunlight concealer and donno how to use it. I am NC35 and read it somewhere it will be a good concealer for undereye circle, but it was way to white, it looks very weird. How do you girls use it?


----------



## lovejt* (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah I find the sunlight concealer too yellow :S

I mix it with my foundation sometimes.


----------



## Applegreen (Feb 1, 2008)

I've been using EM foundation in semi-matte formula for about a year now and am still happy with it. I have dry/combination + very sensitive skin and haven't been able to use traditional foundations or powders in ages due to both allergic reactions and breakouts. Previously I've tried Youngblood (my first encounter w/ minerals, made my skin totally freak out), Lily Lolo (kind of ok, bit too matte and irritated my eyes) and Lumiere (blended like a dream but looked horribly cakey after a few hours of wear). I don't need much coverage, but prefer a sheer, natural finish that semi-matte gives me on very light application. Original Glo was too shiny for me, also dried out my skin for some reason.

Just found a new favourite among the finishing powders: Natural Reflection Light. It's so soft, fine-milled, looks natural, feels extremely light and won't flatten the soft glow in semi-matte as both Silk Dust and Finishing Dust do (these two I'd recommend for oilier skins).

I've tried a few blushes, too, and so far liked the texture in all but Weekend Getaway, which was impossible to blend. I only have one E/S (Starry Eyed), a nicely pigmented, pretty colour that applies and blends easily, but it's also the very first mineral eyeshadow I've tried that slips to the crease during the day.

I would love it if you could help me out... Is there a foundation colour that would be..
- a bit darker than Golden Fair & Sunkissed Fair
- a tiny bit less yellow than Light Neutral
- less orangey-peachy than Fairly Light
- less red than Multi-Tasking
- less grey than Fairly Lt. Neutral and 
- a bit lighter than Med Beige Neutral? 

I've tried a few dozen colours but haven't found a perfect match yet...


----------



## JoeyEmma (Feb 5, 2008)

Have you tried any of the olive shades such as light olive?


----------



## Applegreen (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes, I've tried Olive Fair, which was too light, and Light Olive, which was too yellow and a bit too dark. I actually emailed EM's customer service and they offered me colours that I've already tried. So, I guess I'll keep mixing Golden Fair with Medium Beige Neutral until they make a shade that will go with my skintone perfectly. It's funny how picky I've become with the foundation shade since I found mineral make-up. There was a time (not long ago) when I was happy enough to find at least one foundation in the market that didn't look like a sad attempt of looking tanned... Now I'm whining if slight nuances are a bit off.


----------



## JoeyEmma (Feb 6, 2008)

I agree with you! I always used to have foundation that matched ok-ish. Since discovering EM, I have become addicted to finding the right shade. I have had numerous attempts at drawing 1 inch long lines on my jaw in various shades and then making notes on why they aren't quite right in the aim of finding that perfect shade that just disappears into my skin. I even have a spread sheet as I can't remember what I've tried and what I've not liked and keep ordering the same samples again.

I now think I'm half olive light and half olive fair (a year on from first trying EM)!


----------



## summer6310 (Feb 7, 2008)

There is no sample to try come to the finish powder. I am wondering what finish powder you like and what EM foundation you use? i am thinking about to get the Tined silk dust(I am Golden Medium shade)... what you think?


----------



## JoeyEmma (Feb 7, 2008)

I really like the silk dust, it sets my foundation and looks natural. I do know that in December they reformulated it and included blackcurrant powder in it and a few people have complained that it is slightly gritty. I've got an older jar of it, so am not sure if this is true. I was thinking of getting myself a jar of summer silk dust to use as a light bronzer and to wake my skin up a bit.


----------



## kaylaklvc (Feb 7, 2008)

I got a sample kit- and all my colors were a perfect match! I think I'd like this method of foundtion more in the summer when I'm not as dry. It just didn't look that great on me, but I'm gonna keep practicing! I really want to like it!


----------



## athena123 (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Applegreen* 

 
_Yes, I've tried Olive Fair, which was too light, and Light Olive, which was too yellow and a bit too dark. I actually emailed EM's customer service and they offered me colours that I've already tried. So, I guess I'll keep mixing Golden Fair with Medium Beige Neutral until they make a shade that will go with my skintone perfectly. It's funny how picky I've become with the foundation shade since I found mineral make-up. There was a time (not long ago) when I was happy enough to find at least one foundation in the market that didn't look like a sad attempt of looking tanned... Now I'm whining if slight nuances are a bit off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 





 Too true! We must have similar skintones although I'm more of a neutral. I've been mixing 3 shades to come up with the perfect match I probably wouldn't know how to act if I only needed one! I use 1 part winged butter light, 1 part fairly light to 2 parts medium beige neutral to come up with the perfect match. All are intensive formulas and I use this as a concealer too, no need to order a separate concealer. 

I'm disappointed in the brush selection on Everyday Minerals these days. When I first started using EDM over a year ago I got a great selection of brushes [one duo fiber brush very similar to the MAC 187]. Now whenever I visit EDM website I can't find any brushes I would want. Anyone know why Carina's brush selection has been reduced so drastically?


----------



## JoeyEmma (Feb 21, 2008)

I love the EM dual fibre brush! They have been replacing the brushes with all synthetic ones so they have fewer. Plus, the new ones like the long handled kabuki and the flat top keep selling out and they can never have enough stock in.


----------



## athena123 (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JoeyEmma* 

 
_I love the EM dual fibre brush! They have been replacing the brushes with all synthetic ones so they have fewer. Plus, the new ones like the long handled kabuki and the flat top keep selling out and they can never have enough stock in._

 
Yea, wish I would have ordered 2 of them now I"m probably gonna break down and get a MAC 187


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey, I just got my first samples pack of EM. Mineral make up is still new to me and I have problems applying it. My biggest problem now is sifter and a brush. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How do you apply product which is in a jar with sifter? You shake it a bit? Or you turn it upside-down? lol, this sounds silly.

And when I managed to put some of the foundation on the brush, how do you apply it? Dab in? Do circular motions? Because when I did circular motions the powder was flying all around.


----------



## queenlerxst (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow, I just got my samples the other day and I think I'm in love!  How can something so wonderful be so affordable???  I think I'm going to check out their bar soaps as well.....


----------



## wolfsong (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sound Of Vision* 

 
_Hey, I just got my first samples pack of EM. Mineral make up is still new to me and I have problems applying it. My biggest problem now is sifter and a brush. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How do you apply product which is in a jar with sifter? You shake it a bit? Or you turn it upside-down? lol, this sounds silly.

And when I managed to put some of the foundation on the brush, how do you apply it? Dab in? Do circular motions? Because when I did circular motions the powder was flying all around. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
First off, have you removed the stickers over the holes? You can do this with a thin metal object - such as a vegtable knife - and just focus on the edges until it pops off (they come off easily like this).

Do you have a clean lid/container that will fit your powder brush? I would shake out a very small amount into there and swirl the brush around (switching from clockwise to counter clockwise a few times) until the bristles have a thin even coating of the powder - you dont need to apply much at all to get a good coverage. It would be a good idea to purchase an inexpensive empty 20-30gm foundation jar (you can buy them from Everyday Minerals, or Pure Luxe Natural mineral based powder cosmetics and skincare. - Accessories - scroll down to 'empty jars', or you can probably find them in makeup stores etc) to use specifically for your foundation powders until you chose to buy a full size. 

Some people like to 'buff' the powder on in circular motions, whilst others like to brush it on in lines (top to bottom is best as it makes sure the fine hairs on your face dont get obviously coated with powder). Unless you are using a really small brush, the foundation will go on evenly with little to no effort. You can always put on a second layer if you apply thinly, but its hard to correct it when you cake it on - i guess its trial and error for everyone! You can do focus work after you have got the main layer(s) down, to correct skin colour/cover 'flaws' etc.
HTH


----------



## sua (Feb 29, 2008)

Just received my samples. Cool Fair matches me perfectly, but I'm still not sure whether Bisque or Multitasking works better. I think I might stick to my regular concealer. I spray Fix+ on my 182 and swirl that in the foundation. I find this gives a bit more coverage. 

I think I'm going to order full size and use it until my acne clears up. I still have a lot of Studio Fix Powder, so I will try to use that up afterwards~ I will officially switch over to EM after that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It only took two days for it to arrive!! Surprisingly it shipped from Austin, which is 3 hours away.


----------



## astronaut (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm getting back into Everyday Minerals. I've ventured off into Alima Minerals (too expensive), then Silk Naturals (love the concept), but I realized that even though they feel lighter and are more finely milled, they don't spread as well and last as long as Everyday Minerals. Plus Everyday Minerals is a great deal. There's a kit where you can pick any 6 items for only $32 total! That's 6 foundations I can get! I recently tried an Everyday Minerals foundation again and I realized it's not that much heavier. Not too much of a noticeable difference I can't live with. I also missed the glowey and dewy finish Everyday Minerals foundations had.

I just placed a sample order and will be waiting for it. I haven't ordered from them for a good year +. I see that the samples have sifters. I actually don't like that because I remember the samples being filled to the rim, so now that means less product with the sifters!


----------



## gatsby (Mar 12, 2008)

RAVE for EM. I have samples of their foundation and I think I'm never using liquid foundation again. This stuff is wonderful, and it blends very nicely with my skin. I use it with my new lumiere kabuki brushes and it looks soft and lovely.
finding the exact right most perfectest ever shade is going to be difficult, but I have a few shades that are quite close to my skin tone, and that's enough for now. Their products are wonderful and I will absolutely re-order.


----------



## Applegreen (Mar 16, 2008)

Thank you so much, Astronaut, for praising EM! There are sooo many mineral foundation brands out there that I haven't tried out, so I started to wonder if EM was nothing special after all. I've been looking for comparisons between EM and other brands to be sure that I haven't missed anything - and I guess I haven't. People usually compare all other brands to Alima (and most people seem to prefer Alima), so you see it's really calming my nerves to know Alima isn't any better than EM.  

You saved me from making a bunch of sample pack orders to who knows how many mineral make-up retailers!


----------



## bonbon_912 (Mar 18, 2008)

will it oxidizes on ur skin after a while, and how to choose the shades ( I know you can choose 3, but it's still difficult)


----------



## liza0183 (Mar 20, 2008)

I just got my samples and have been wearing it for 3 days. I like it when I first apply it but later in the day i get oily again in my T-zone. I ordered semi-matte for combo skin. Also, it seems to wear off and starts showing my little imperfections. Am I not putting enough on or what? Has anyone else had this problem? 
Maybe I am not used to the sheerness of it I have no clue


----------



## astronaut (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bonbon_912* 

 
_will it oxidizes on ur skin after a while, and how to choose the shades ( I know you can choose 3, but it's still difficult)_

 
It doesn't necessarily oxidize but will get dark if your skin gets oily. Mineral makeup makes me oily, but when I use a primer, I don't get oily therefore my foundation stopped changing colors. I don't know if I get oily with liquid foundation because the last time I've tried liquid was in middle school.


----------



## babiid0llox (Mar 30, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE Everyday Minerals! I've made 3 orders since I first started using it at the end of 07. First just a sample kit, then a everything kit, then the $48 one. Absolutely love EM!

I love the brushes, blushes, foundations, eyecolours EVERYTHING!


----------



## ShizzNizzLe (Apr 2, 2008)

I heart EDM !!! their blushes are gorgeous.

Has anyone tried Intensive Tan concealer? I am using Spring but might need a darker shade for summer. How dark is Intensive Tan?


----------



## GloomyBear22 (Apr 6, 2008)

I just made a order on the sample kit and on the checkout, it said that I'll receive 2.5g of each sample. I was wondering if each sample's weight is really 2.5g? I made some calculs... 

With one sample kit, you receive 7.5g of foundation, 2.5g of blush and then 2.5g of concealer, for 4.25$ (shipping)! So if we order 2 sample kits, you receive 15g of foundation, 5g of blush and 5g of concealer, for 8.50$ (two different orders, 4.25$x2). Just the normal size foundation is 12$ for 8g!

So I guess we will not receive 2.5g per sample, or else it wouldn’t be logical! Or, we can’t order shades in a sample kit that we already ordered in a previous sample kit? Someone has answers to that? Thank you!!


----------



## sugarbianca (Apr 7, 2008)

I think 2.5g in the sample is an error, it's actually the same sized jar as the small eyeshadows which are 1g, and the sample jars are not full to the brim like the small eyeshadow jars are.  The small foundations and blushes are 2.5g and the containers are bigger than the sample jars.  They don't check what you order or how many times you order the same colour but I'd feel bad ordering only sample kits since they are so generous with their offers.

Here is a pic showing the three jars side by side( large, sample/eyeshadow and small foundation/blush http://s267.photobucket.com/albums/ii302/Everyday_Minerals/?action=view&current=b579.jpg[/url


----------



## athena123 (Apr 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liza0183* 

 
_I just got my samples and have been wearing it for 3 days. I like it when I first apply it but later in the day i get oily again in my T-zone. I ordered semi-matte for combo skin. Also, it seems to wear off and starts showing my little imperfections. Am I not putting enough on or what? Has anyone else had this problem? 
Maybe I am not used to the sheerness of it I have no clue_

 
Unless you're extremely oily [as I am], the silk powder from EDM will help control the oil. In addition, silk powder has other benefits for your skin. You can sandwich the mineral makeup on top of a light coat of silk powder, then follow with mineral makeup and top it off with silk powder. As it balances to your skin, the white cast from silk powder will sink in. 

I'm more oily, however, and found that silk powder alone wasn't enough to control the oil. I use a silk and pearl paste underneath my sunscreen and a silk and pearl powder on top of my makeup, then mist to set it. I still carry around my blotting papers but rarely need to use them anymore. 

HTH! 

Athena


----------



## tanbelina (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShizzNizzLe* 

 
_I heart EDM !!! their blushes are gorgeous.

Has anyone tried Intensive Tan concealer? I am using Spring but might need a darker shade for summer. How dark is Intensive Tan?_

 
I currently use Intensive medium, but use Intensive Tan in the summer... so around the time when I'm NC 35-42 ish. I highly recommend it! Intensive medium is on the light side (probably appropriate for NC/W 20-25)


----------



## ehytee7 (Apr 14, 2008)

i'm looking for a finishing powder to set my make up..

i'm confused whether to get EDM's finishing dust, EDM's silk powder, or Bare Escentual's Mineral Veil.

My skin is combi normal-oily and is bit prone to acne...


----------



## noahlowryfan (Apr 15, 2008)

i can't rave about the products but i can rave about their CS. I contacted them about why my order hasn't come in yet and they have told me that they haven't receive my payment and that it might got lost in the mail. well, they will be sending me my order anyways. how awesome are they. they are the only online mineral makeup company that has awesome CS.


----------



## Applegreen (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ehytee7* 

 
_i'm looking for a finishing powder to set my make up..

i'm confused whether to get EDM's finishing dust, EDM's silk powder, or Bare Escentual's Mineral Veil.

My skin is combi normal-oily and is bit prone to acne..._

 
I haven't tried BE, but for all I know  in mineral make-up most smaller and inexpensive brands have better quality than the big ones like BE and Youngblood.

Silk Dust works best for normal to combi skin that gets slightly oily during the day. It sets the foundation moderately well, absorbs oil a little but won't dry out the skin. Finishing Dust is more poweful in controlling oil. I have a dry-ish combination skin and only use this on my T-zone when I know I have a long day ahead. To my cheeks it's too drying.


----------



## TheOnlyCrystal (Apr 21, 2008)

Which shade would you recommend?
I am Mac NC 25 in SFF,  Asian, need a matte finish, med coverage?!


----------



## acromion (Apr 24, 2008)

I have started using EM foundation and I totally love it, but I still haven´t found the right shade for me.
I tried Sandy Fair and Fair neutral since I am very light, but they look a little "grey" on me , I look sick !
I ordered Fawn, Golden Fair and Multi.tasking neutral, do you think it will be better  or should I take Warm colors ( but it might be too dark )

I am NC15 with Studio Fix Fluid...


----------



## simplykat (Apr 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *summer6310* 

 
_I am NC35-40 Asian and have strong yellow undertone. I am wondering what's the difference between Golden shade and Olive shade? I'm thinking about to get Olive medium and Golden medium, just wondering if the Golden shade will fit me better?_

 
i am probably an NC25-30 (but def lighter than NC35), and i use the golden medium. i would think that golden medium would be too light for you but you should still try it or maybe mix it with a slightly darker shade. i used olive medium for awhile but in the sunlight... i realized it made me look a little greenish -- like i was ill. HTH!


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Apr 24, 2008)

Hello everyone.  I love Everyday Minerals but can't seem to find the right shade.  I'm a fairly light in Bare Minerals.  Anyone use fairly light?  What shade are you in Everyday Minerals.  I am wearing Golden light right now but feel like there's a better match because sometimes this shade makes me look a little sickly.


----------



## Babylard (Apr 24, 2008)

if you cant find the right shade, why not buy lots of samples of different shades and mix them?  get a beige base, a yellow base, a buff, etc.  i actually have to mix light + intensive concealer + something peachy lol


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Babylard. Thanks for replying. I'm willing to order samples even though I did a long time ago I just don't remember what I've tried and what I haven't.  I was just hoping for some general ideas on what samples to order or what products to mix and match.


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Apr 24, 2008)

I just spoke with customer service and they said either Medium Beige Neutral or Fairly Light was the closest match to Fairly Light so I ordered samples of those hopefully one of those will work.


----------



## DirtyHarriet (May 11, 2008)

EM is working on a new site...with new colors!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





check out the prototype


----------



## vandael (May 12, 2008)

*If you have combo skin but still desire a slightly dewy look, I have a rec for you. . . *For reference, I have combo, naturally tan NC37-40 Asian skin. I am not acne prone, other than the occasional single pimple here and there. 

I use a 1:4 ratio of Olive Medium (Original Glo) in a large mixing jar of Golden Medium (Matte) and it turns out goooorgeous. This keeps the oil at bay and still gives me a natural sheen (unlike BE's weird sheen - EW). When the oilies pop up, I just use blot sheets and powder. I prefer to use the sheet first to remove the oil and brush on MAC's Blotting Powder. Or if I'm cheap, I just blot real quick with a clean toilet seat cover. TIP: If you use the seat cover, do it in the stall... otherwise you'll get that "WTF" look from other women at the sink.

*Also, if you're struggling with changing weather, you can alter your application. I use two methods:*

_(1) DRY - summer application_
Tap the product into the cap and use BE's 'swirl, tap, buff' method with EM Flat Top brush (or any other buffer brush). Finish with EM's Finishing Powder.
_
(2) WET - winter application_
Spray MAC Fix+, MAC Charged Water, or water/glycerin mixture onto brush and follow the swirl, tap, buff method. Finish with EM's Finishing Powder.

I live in Chicago, so the weather here seems to change every other day. I have slightly dry skin in the winter, so I prefer the wet method to help my makeup melt and set better on my skin. But like others have said, it is IMPERATIVE to exfoliate and moisturize well before application. You don't wanna walk around looking hot mess flaky or splotchy.

Hope this helps and enjoy your EM


----------



## SAMAKOSEM (May 13, 2008)

hi gals! when the new site will be ready to order from?


----------



## DirtyHarriet (May 14, 2008)

the new site was supposed to be replacing the new site about now...however, they're still working out the kinks.  

here is the link to Karina's blog/updater...any info will be posted there...and if you click on the 'comments' link to each post, Karina also posts as INFO there.

hopefully soon though...because there are some fun new colors on the new site!


----------



## craftykas (May 16, 2008)

hey, has anyone tried everyday minerals wet?? I use multitask neutral matte for summer and I bought a set of their little purple mixing bowls...
I use aquafina spray and spray a little in the bowl, shake in some foundation, some sunlight concealer, natural radiance fair, some wet sand blush, and mix with my synthetic em brush..then apply and it's lovely.....luminous, and very nice smooth coverage.. I don't think I can ever go back to liquid foundation


----------



## Moxy (May 30, 2008)

I got my free sample kit today. ZOMG amazing!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My MAC foundations and concealers are in NC20, and i got:
foundations: 
(Golden) Golden-Fawn foundation Intensive
(Beige) Beige-Sunkissed Fair founadtion Intensive
(Buff) Buff-Fairly Light neutral foundation Intensive

Intensive finish is great, I never thought mineral make up can give me enough coverage but I love this, it conceales everything. I have combination to normal skin, just for reference.

Oh, the concealer i got was Multi-tasking Concealer and the blush in Back to school hue.

I applied it (with a mini kabuki also bought at everydayminerals) and!!! 
Then I saw my face...now I'm a believer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A bit more about foundation shades:

Golden Fawn seems a bit dark, but I used it on my cheeks and works as a subtle blush colour as well.

Buff fairly light neutral is a bit light, so this will be great for winter, but it also looks good now to be honest.

Beige-Sunkissed fair seems awesome though!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to give it more test rides before I go for the big mamma version of this, but I'm definitely staying with this finish. I hope the lasting power will be 5 hrs+ as well.

Ahh, can't stop staring at my flawless skin to be honest. Mac liquid foundations nor Studio Tech had never done that for me. I hope this is my new HG skin mu!! If not....I still have enough mac foundations hehe.


----------



## Moxy (May 31, 2008)

Just for info:

The website has been updated and re-organized, it looks lovely.

There are, however, a few changes, one for the worse is that (international) shipping used to be $5, now the lowest shipping costs are $24 (I wanted to order another free sample kit and when I procedeed to checkout you no longer had shipping costs $5 but you could choose between various shipping methods and the cheapest is $24. I wonder why such a change.)

EDIT: I tried again a few hours later and the cheapest version was $1.20. Strange. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## chickenkebob (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *craftykas* 

 
_hey, has anyone tried everyday minerals wet?? I use multitask neutral matte for summer and I bought a set of their little purple mixing bowls...
I use aquafina spray and spray a little in the bowl, shake in some foundation, some sunlight concealer, natural radiance fair, some wet sand blush, and mix with my synthetic em brush..then apply and it's lovely.....luminous, and very nice smooth coverage.. I don't think I can ever go back to liquid foundation_

 

YEP =) That's how I apply my everyday minerals. I spray my brush with mac Fix+ or cinema secret's moisture spray. And then put some foundation on the lid, and tap my brush in to pick up the powder. It feels like mineral foundation but the coverage is almost like liquid. I LOVE IT. plus, it makes you look airbrushed. I know some people who use aquafind spray and even just water and works just as well!


----------



## sofabean (Jun 14, 2008)

i can't believe they're selling the baby kabuki brush now RIGHT after i bought the long handled one!!! and that one doesn't even have a long handle. it's like the size of MAC SE brushes. I was worried about how flimsy it felt when i tested it on my hand, but I guess on the face, it is more dense.


----------



## pinkninja (Jun 16, 2008)

Everyday Minerals website want to offer you 20% OFF all orders from JUNE 4th to JUNE 17th (extended for registration)!; The coupon code is "eDm24hR" A special full size blush, "Launch Party" with any order over $35 minus shipping and discount.


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkninja* 

 
_Everyday Minerals website want to offer you 20% OFF all orders from JUNE 4th to JUNE 17th (extended for registration)!; The coupon code is "eDm24hR" A special full size blush, "Launch Party" with any order over $35 minus shipping and discount._

 
where are the specials located on the new site?  i'm not seeing a link anywhere.  it was much easier to find on the old site!


----------



## Applegreen (Jun 19, 2008)

You can find the promotion codes along with some news at the forum that's under "Community".


----------



## white_poplar (Jun 19, 2008)

I am quite angry at EM at the moment. I put the order in  like 10 days ago and they didn't ship it yet. Try to email them but they didn't respond. Oh my. I am running out of foundation soon, too. Not sure why but they have so many problems since the new site was launched!


----------



## KellyBean (Jun 19, 2008)

I just ordered the free sample kit and the flat-top brush. I saw Aubrey (on YouTube) with the brush and she recommended it. I'm really excited! I'll let you all know what I think of them once I get them


----------



## Applegreen (Jun 20, 2008)

White_poplar, I don't know why they're not responding to emails, but try contacting them by Live Support. I had some trouble with my recent order, tried sending email through their feedback form at first but as I didn't get any reply there I turned to the Live Support.

Maybe they were too hasty launching the new site. There have been several glitches causing problems with online orders plus they have that -20% campaign so now they're swamped trying to fix the site and keep up with the order processing schedule at the same time.


----------



## ewlialovesme (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *white_poplar* 

 
_I am quite angry at EM at the moment. I put the order in  like 10 days ago and they didn't ship it yet. Try to email them but they didn't respond. Oh my. I am running out of foundation soon, too. Not sure why but they have so many problems since the new site was launched!_

 
I placed an order on 10 June, and I think it only just shipped today or yesterday. For ages, my order status was "funded." I imagine the launch and 20% discount must have overwhelmed them with orders!


----------



## Nanomi (Jun 21, 2008)

I placed my order on 19 June and after a few minutes it said "shipped" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Such a shame I didn't know there was a discount though. :/ Oh well..


----------



## ewlialovesme (Jun 23, 2008)

Hurray! My order arrived today. That was really fast.


----------



## pinkvanilla (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickenkebob* 

 
_YEP =) That's how I apply my everyday minerals. I spray my brush with mac Fix+ or cinema secret's moisture spray. And then put some foundation on the lid, and tap my brush in to pick up the powder. It feels like mineral foundation but the coverage is almost like liquid. I LOVE IT. plus, it makes you look airbrushed. I know some people who use aquafind spray and even just water and works just as well!_

 
Thanks for posting this, I am going to try it!


----------



## awful_cherry (Jul 10, 2008)

Question about the brushes --

Are the long-handled kabuki and the flat-top brush different enough to own both?  If not, which is better?  I might turn to MMU foundation again eventually but for now I'll mostly be using the brushes to apply my studio fix and natural reflections finishing powder.  Is the baby buki worth having?

Also, which shade of Natural Reflections for an N5 skintone (NW20-25)?  I may get tanner still (I'm in San Diego, our summer just started, and possibly spending the fall in Costa Rica) so better to go darker than lighter, but not too dark obviously.


----------



## mizuki~ (Jul 10, 2008)

Woo~ just ordered myself one of those free sample kits. I hear EM has one ingredient less than bareMinerals and that one ingredient is the one that irritates. Can't wait to get my hands on these samples haha


----------



## nwperson (Jul 11, 2008)

My thoughts - i really really like their flat top brush, but hate the foundation. not much of a cover. but, their blushes are nice. 
GET THE FLAT TOP BRUSH!!!


----------



## Psssst (Jul 20, 2008)

The Flat Top is really nice if you need to cover fairly large spots (like red blotches or rosacea) with concealer or get a little carried away with blush and need to buff it out a bit, but I vastly prefer the rounded top of the Long Handled Kabuki for foundation. The baby 'Buki would be nice in your purse for touch ups (although I just carry a Puff Jar), but what I really like it for is buffing the area under my eyes to fight the dreaded crepe look (I'm going to be 52 in a couple weeks) you can get when wearing mineral make up.

I love the coverage of EDM and since summer _finally _got here have been pleased to realize that it doesn't melt off in the heat like my liquid/cream foundations did.


----------



## lunastars (Jul 21, 2008)

Must say that EM products are great! Especially like the matte foundation formula, which works well with oily skin and summer days.. great prices too


----------



## widdershins (Aug 5, 2008)

I am so devastated! I have been in love with Everyday Minerals for a couple of months--I ordered several full-size foundations, concealers, and finishing dusts, but I've been noticing I have been breaking out pretty severely. At first, I assumed it was stress and/or hormones, but I've come to the conclusion it must be the EM (it's the only different thing I have added to my face routine). The concrete evidence was after I put on my foundation on in the morning, multiple blemishes (5+!) would appear throughout the day. Sigh. I really loved EM, because it is so inexpensive compared with other mineral companies and I really love the fast shipping and the color selection. I guess it's back to Meow for me.


----------



## Swtest2Lips (Aug 9, 2008)

Great prices compared to BE! I love that it has such a variety of colors! The sample kit is absolutely awesome!


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 9, 2008)

opps. i posted in the wrong thread. sorry! i dont actually have anything to contribute


----------



## Applegreen (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *widdershins* 

 
_I am so devastated! I have been in love with Everyday Minerals for a couple of months--I ordered several full-size foundations, concealers, and finishing dusts, but I've been noticing I have been breaking out pretty severely. At first, I assumed it was stress and/or hormones, but I've come to the conclusion it must be the EM (it's the only different thing I have added to my face routine). The concrete evidence was after I put on my foundation on in the morning, multiple blemishes (5+!) would appear throughout the day. Sigh. I really loved EM, because it is so inexpensive compared with other mineral companies and I really love the fast shipping and the color selection. I guess it's back to Meow for me._

 
Which formula did you use? I've heard many people complain about the Intensive foundation. Can't tell if it still applies, but in her blog Carina (EM's owner) once mentioned that the Intensive formula contains some special ingredients along with the usual micas and oxides. For some people these additives cause breakouts and such. I remember having issues with drought and blackheads while trying out Intensives. Original Glo was even worse for me as it really dried my skin out and caused some strange little pimples that were more like tiny blisters... Never had any problems with Semi-Matte or Matte, so I'm sticking with these.

Thanks to a friend on another forum, I've now also tried out Alima, LaurEss and Dreamworld foundations and am still ranking EM's semi-matte as my ultimate favourite. I'm also praising the new Start to Finish Rice Powder. To my combination skin it works a lot better than Finishing or Silk Dust as it won't dry my skin or mattify too much (I like my semi-matte as it is). It seems to be much more finely milled than the old setting powders, which probably contributes to the less chalky finish.

Oh... and YAY!! I finally found my perfect match in foundation shades: Light Medium w/ Golden and Olive Fairs. It seems I'm kind of neutral-ish, olive-ish light golden but not quite as yellow as most mineral golden and olive foundations tend to be...


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 10, 2008)

Just ordered my free sample kit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so excited!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm kinda pissed at their so called "customer service". I have been using EDM for over a year with no problems. I placed another order a month ago and they didn't ship a foundation sample. Its not a huge deal but I would have liked a replacement. I emailed them 3 times with NO answer what so ever. I may switch to Alima cuz that's just shady.


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 12, 2008)

I disliked EDM. It broke me out unfortunately


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Aug 12, 2008)

*Eye Kabuki*

I got my eye kabuki today... same super soft synthetic bristles as their flat top & baby kabuki

good dense head although I can see that it's a bit in the big side to be used in some people's eye area... i can see using it for precision face buffing 

i think if they made the bristles half as long, it would make it 'spread' less

all in all very excellent value for $7...
i didnt feel i sacrificed anything for the price
totally HG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also 10 business days shipping to Canada so that is pretty awesome


----------



## widdershins (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh thanks Applegreen! Yeah, I was using the Intensive formula.


----------



## preciouscharm (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Applegreen* 

 
_Which formula did you use? I've heard many people complain about the Intensive foundation. Can't tell if it still applies, but in her blog Carina (EM's owner) once mentioned that the Intensive formula contains some special ingredients along with the usual micas and oxides. For some people these additives cause breakouts and such. I remember having issues with drought and blackheads while trying out Intensives. Original Glo was even worse for me as it really dried my skin out and caused some strange little pimples that were more like tiny blisters... Never had any problems with Semi-Matte or Matte, so I'm sticking with these.
_

 
Huyyy I so in love with EDM!! I love their coverage and Intensive formula. I've been using it for about 3 weeks and have been breaking out more than usual!! I'm hoping it's trully not the foundation and going to change some stuff on my routine to test things out.


----------



## alienman (Aug 19, 2008)

i think, for cost-quality, their flat-top buffer is the best out there

i used to use and love the coastal scents flat-tops but now they feel rough in comparison to EDM's!


----------



## ladyJ (Aug 23, 2008)

Has anyone used their blushes? I have one blush (apple)...but I want some other ones. I'm not sure which ones to order. I want a pinkish one and a nice neutral contouring one. Something similiar to MAC's plum foolery and harmony. Can anyone help me with some shades?


----------



## jbid (Aug 23, 2008)

if you're fair, pink ribbon is a nice pink blush. i like it, but it doesn't suit my medium-dark skin tone.


----------



## Applegreen (Aug 25, 2008)

One more thing I've heard has caused irritation while using mineral foundation popped into mind just now: a brush that's too harsh. Some people have been fine by washing their foundation brush (be it a kabuki or whatever) more often and some just need a softer brush. I'm using MAC's 187 and am loving it. Compared to any kabuki, powder or blush brush I've had (and I've had some very good brushes) it's super soft. Some skins don't like any sort of buffing either. Then again, the "glowing ingredient" might be the thing causing trouble, but that's easily sorted by trying out matte fndts. I hear Meow has some really nice ones for oilier skins at least.

*ladyJ,* I just love EM's blushes! I have so many I'll soon start storing them in a bag from which I'll draw the blush of the day each morning with my eyes closed (I'm sure the daily blush lottery would definitely make my morning routines more exciting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Which foundation do you use? I'm not familiar with MAC blush colours since my skin can't handle the talc-y formula, but basically, what kind of colouring do you have?


----------



## Wintertulip (Aug 27, 2008)

For a blusher I love Walkee Talkee- I got a sample and it goes on very smoothly. Quite bright on me (I'm quite somewhere inbetween fair and medium) with a little shimmer. It's sort of raspberry, but more pink less red, if that makes sense!


----------



## ladyJ (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Applegreen* 

 
_One more thing I've heard has caused irritation while using mineral foundation popped into mind just now: a brush that's too harsh. Some people have been fine by washing their foundation brush (be it a kabuki or whatever) more often and some just need a softer brush. I'm using MAC's 187 and am loving it. Compared to any kabuki, powder or blush brush I've had (and I've had some very good brushes) it's super soft. Some skins don't like any sort of buffing either. Then again, the "glowing ingredient" might be the thing causing trouble, but that's easily sorted by trying out matte fndts. I hear Meow has some really nice ones for oilier skins at least.

*ladyJ,* I just love EM's blushes! I have so many I'll soon start storing them in a bag from which I'll draw the blush of the day each morning with my eyes closed (I'm sure the daily blush lottery would definitely make my morning routines more exciting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Which foundation do you use? I'm not familiar with MAC blush colours since my skin can't handle the talc-y formula, but basically, what kind of colouring do you have?_

 
I wear intensive medium concealer and olive light intensive. Right now I have apple blush and corner office but I feel like corner office is too red. I had my eye on waffle cone, plum dust, best friends, and walkee talkee. I'm not sure which one would look best. Which ones would you recommend?


----------



## Applegreen (Aug 29, 2008)

Hmmm... I myself am closer to Olive Fair, but a friend of mine (half spanish, olive skintone and dark brown hair)  wears Light Olive Intensive and so far her favourites have been:
- Snooze Bar (I love this one too), a peach-brown w/ golden shimmer
- Evening Out, a slightly mauve-ish version of Snooze Bar
- Peach Tree, a deep brownish peach w/ white sparkles
- Girl's Day, a soft rusty coral red w/ gold sparkles

In our recent order she got Shortcake, Corner Office and Wake Up Call and really liked those too. If you would prefer a lighter, less red-brown and slightly pinker version of Corner Office you should try Theme Park. It's a peachy pink with maybe a bit of coral tones w/ golden shimmer. I once saw a swatch comparing Nars Orgasm and Theme Park and they were quite close. 

By my own experience I wouldn't recommend Walkee Talkee as it was too much on the cool side for someone with a warm colouring. Salon Fun might work for you too if you like fresh and fun berry shades. Waffle Cone has a bit of a pink undertone and made me look kind of muddy. Another friend of mine who wears Medium Cool loved this though. I'd go for Evening Out or Snooze Bar if you're looking for a not-quite-a-bronzer but something that adds a bit of healthy glow. Plum Dust and Best Friends (Opening Day is a sheer, shimmery version of this) would probably be nice, soft and fresh colours for you. 

EM have their own forum with lots of helpful members who have posted lots of swatches in there. Once the descriptions and photos on the actual site are so inaccurate those swatches are gold. You can find the forum under "Community".

HTH =)


----------



## ladyJ (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Applegreen* 

 
_Hmmm... I myself am closer to Olive Fair, but a friend of mine (half spanish, olive skintone and dark brown hair) wears Light Olive Intensive and so far her favourites have been:
- Snooze Bar (I love this one too), a peach-brown w/ golden shimmer
- Evening Out, a slightly mauve-ish version of Snooze Bar
- Peach Tree, a deep brownish peach w/ white sparkles
- Girl's Day, a soft rusty coral red w/ gold sparkles

In our recent order she got Shortcake, Corner Office and Wake Up Call and really liked those too. If you would prefer a lighter, less red-brown and slightly pinker version of Corner Office you should try Theme Park. It's a peachy pink with maybe a bit of coral tones w/ golden shimmer. I once saw a swatch comparing Nars Orgasm and Theme Park and they were quite close. 

By my own experience I wouldn't recommend Walkee Talkee as it was too much on the cool side for someone with a warm colouring. Salon Fun might work for you too if you like fresh and fun berry shades. Waffle Cone has a bit of a pink undertone and made me look kind of muddy. Another friend of mine who wears Medium Cool loved this though. I'd go for Evening Out or Snooze Bar if you're looking for a not-quite-a-bronzer but something that adds a bit of healthy glow. Plum Dust and Best Friends (Opening Day is a sheer, shimmery version of this) would probably be nice, soft and fresh colours for you. 

EM have their own forum with lots of helpful members who have posted lots of swatches in there. Once the descriptions and photos on the actual site are so inaccurate those swatches are gold. You can find the forum under "Community".

HTH =)_

 
Thanks! You really helped me out. I recently signed up on everyday minerals forums and checked out all the swatches. I have corner office but I think it is too red for me. I think I'll try plum dust, best friends, theme park, and snooze bar! Thanks again.


----------



## athena123 (Sep 2, 2008)

Does anyone know why Everyday Minerals stopped carrying their 100% Silk Powder? That was one of my favorite finishing powders!


----------



## Applegreen (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *athena123* 

 
_Does anyone know why Everyday Minerals stopped carrying their 100% Silk Powder? That was one of my favorite finishing powders!_

 
They had trouble with the batches varying too much in quality, so sometimes the silk powder was great, when the next batch might be grainy and another might have an unpleasant odour. They also wanted to become entirely vegan, first switched to synthetic brushes and finally quit abusing Chinese caterpillars. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hear Dreamworld Minerals have a very nice silk powder. Meow Cosmetics have one, too.


----------



## Nadeshda (Sep 4, 2008)

I just got my EDM samples the other day.

From the samples I ordered, Buff Beige Neutral (intensive formula) and Beige Medium Beige Neutral (matt formula) seemed to be decent matches, so today I wore Buff Beige Neutral, and I had to run errands by foot (I walk everywhere)... There was sweat on my forehead and the foundation turned orange, but only on my forehead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does anyone know if this is more prone to happen with certain colors or formulas? Or if a problem with EDM? I really liked the coverage, feel, and the color match, but I just can't risk arriving into my apprenticeship with a normal face color and an orange forehead...


----------



## dudeee (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey ladies! I'm hoping someone can help me. I'm pretty new to foundation. I've never really had a use for it until now!

I have a few foundation samples in cool shades (Fair Medium and Medium), and they make me look a bit pink and washed out. Does this mean I'm not a cool shade? Should I try a couple of the warm shades? I don't know why I'm having such a hard time finding a match.


----------



## Applegreen (Sep 8, 2008)

It's mission: impossible to present you the right colour out of the blue. Apparently you're not cool-toned if pink-based foundations make you look pink. You might want to try slightly darker shades if the ones you tried washed you out. Could you tell us a bit about your colouring? In natural light, does your natural hair colour have a dominant warm or a cool tone, do your veins appear more blue or green, which colours suit you best in clothing... That sort of stuff. If you feel you're not too clearly warm (warm meaning gold or copper tones in hair and peach or yellow in skin) you might be neutral or olive. The more pale you are, the harder it is to determine true colouring in my opinion. So now it should still be fairly easy if you have some natural tan left.

Meow Cosmetics have some nice advice to tracking down your true skintone in their foundation chart. EM offers a bunch of tips on their site (I think it's under "FAQ" or they might still have a link to the right place on the Foundation page).


----------



## dudeee (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you Applegreen.

Sorry my post was dumb. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've read on other websites where girls are like, "Oh this makes me look too yellow!" and someone would be like, "Oh try this shade." Haha so yeah, that's why I asked.

My veins look more blue to me. My hair definitely has natural red and golden tones. My skin looks more yellow to me, except I think my face does have some pink undertones. My face could just be a little red from all the bad sunburns I've had though.

I wish I had more information. It'd be more helpful huh?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've never been matched to MAC so I don't know what shade I am in their foundations.

I was planning on ordering a third sample kit from EM... just not sure what shades to try next.

And thanks for those websites. I'll check them out right now.


----------



## Applegreen (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dudeee* 

 
_Thank you Applegreen.
 My veins look more blue to me. My hair definitely has natural red and golden tones. My skin looks more yellow to me, except I think my face does have some pink undertones. My face could just be a little red from all the bad sunburns I've had though._

 
You're welcome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Based on this I would recommend trying colours from Beige and Warm families. Do take at least one sample from Golden and maybe Buff or Olive, too. I'm no expert, but I think natural redheads usually tend to have peachy undertones (pink + yellow). EM's Beiges are neutral-ish with a bit of warmth and peach (pink-yellow) tones. The Warms have more yellow and a little pink so they're peachy yellows IMO. The Goldens have little to no peach (Golden Light is a bit peachy) and a dominant yellow tone. In any case, try a little darker colours this time. If you had fairs, try fairly lights and lights, if you started with lights try mediums and so on. EM's charts aren't very accurate and in some cases they're just illogical (for example Light Olive is darker than Golden Medium). I myself love EM, but for beginners the colour chart is just too confusing. Meow, LaurEss, Lumiere and Lily Lolo have some more sense in theirs.

The trickiest tones to track I think are neutrals and olives. Both gold and silver (warm and cool colours) suit the neutral and olive type. On these skintones most foundations just seem too colourful. The best way to determine between these two that I've come across is to bend your arm and look at the darkest spots on the inside of your elbow and wrist. You really need to do some serious staring. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If the colour is clearly brown you're probably neutral and if there's a tinge of green you're most probably olive. It took me two years to finally figure out I was in fact olive, but most olive foundations being dominantly yellow or even too olive I had to make my own blend. I noted earlier in this thread that after discovering mineral make-up I've become obsessed with finding the perfect match, which I think is because of the abundance of colour options and the ease of mixing. It didn't really help that I hadn't used any foundation (not even loose powder) in years and that I wasn't used to the look of it, so the finish had to look as natural as bare skin, only better.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sorry if this has been discussed already, I searched the thread and came up empty. Has anyone tried the *pressed foundations*? I'd love any input on them!


----------



## Purity (Sep 16, 2008)

I've never tried mineral makeup before and I'm thinking about ordering a free sample set. First I wanted to try BE, but I can't find any site that sells it in sample sizes... I'm a NW20 in MAC foundation (i.e. the second lightest shade, pink undertones), I don't have massive pink undertones but I do have some red areas in my face. I don't think I have any yellow undertones, though. I think I'm somewhere between pink and neutral undertones.

The foundation shades I'm thinking about getting are 

- Cool - Fair Medium
- Beige - Fairly Light
- Buff - Fairly Light Neutral

Am I on the right track here? Or should I choose completely different shades for my skintone?


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purity* 

 
_I've never tried mineral makeup before and I'm thinking about ordering a free sample set. First I wanted to try BE, but I can't find any site that sells it in sample sizes... I'm a NW20 in MAC foundation (i.e. the second lightest shade, pink undertones), I don't have massive pink undertones but I do have some red areas in my face. I don't think I have any yellow undertones, though. I think I'm somewhere between pink and neutral undertones.

The foundation shades I'm thinking about getting are 

- Cool - Fair Medium
- Beige - Fairly Light
- Buff - Fairly Light Neutral

Am I on the right track here? Or should I choose completely different shades for my skintone?_

 
Sephora was giving away free samples.  If you have one close you might be able to get one still.


----------



## Purity (Sep 16, 2008)

*Kiss and Makeup:* Unfortunally, we don't have Sephora in Sweden


----------



## Applegreen (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purity* 

 
_I've never tried mineral makeup before and I'm thinking about ordering a free sample set. First I wanted to try BE, but I can't find any site that sells it in sample sizes... I'm a NW20 in MAC foundation (i.e. the second lightest shade, pink undertones), I don't have massive pink undertones but I do have some red areas in my face. I don't think I have any yellow undertones, though. I think I'm somewhere between pink and neutral undertones.

The foundation shades I'm thinking about getting are 

- Cool - Fair Medium
- Beige - Fairly Light
- Buff - Fairly Light Neutral

Am I on the right track here? Or should I choose completely different shades for my skintone?_

 

You might start with those, but I wouldn't recommend Beige - Fairly Light if you're absolutely positively sure you have no yellow in your skin whatsoever - unless you want to neutralize some redness. Beige - Fairly light is on the neutral side of a slightly yellow-ish peach. All in all that's a great sampler set to start with. It's always good to try shades from different colour families for starters if you're even the least bit uncertain of your true colouring. I think those foundations should be ok by colour depth at least.


----------



## Purity (Sep 18, 2008)

*Applegreen: *Thanks for your reply! Hope one of the shades will fit me then


----------



## JoeyEmma (Sep 30, 2008)

Has anybody tried the new shades yet? The descriptions aren't properly up yet and I want to try some of the new olive shades. Are there any good sites with swatches.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Oct 5, 2008)

Could someone help me find some shades? I used everyday minerals about a year ago and the shade that I used, prob. won't fit me anymore. I used golden fair. 
I use Mac's face and body foundation in N1, which matches perfectly with my skin. I also use Mac nw15 studio fix fluid.


----------



## daydweam (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Eye Kabuki*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_I got my eye kabuki today... same super soft synthetic bristles as their flat top & baby kabuki

good dense head although I can see that it's a bit in the big side to be used in some people's eye area... i can see using it for precision face buffing 

i think if they made the bristles half as long, it would make it 'spread' less

all in all very excellent value for $7...
i didnt feel i sacrificed anything for the price
totally HG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also 10 business days shipping to Canada so that is pretty awesome_

 
The Flat Top brush is excellent! I use it for my foundation and find that it actually gives a more even coverage as compared to other round headed brushes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dont particularly like the baby kabuki cause it's a little too small for me (it IS baby afterall) so I use it for concealer under the eyes.

Anyone knows what happened to their Peach concealer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had one previously and was about to get another one but the colour swatch on the website looks so dark!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 14, 2008)

Just in case this helps someone:

I'm *NC20* in all MAC foundations. I have a _normal_ skin on cheeks and _oily_ T zone, that's why I use intensive formula. I find it easy to blend, but I still need to use blot paper/powder in a few hours on my forehead and nose. Sometimes I mix different foundation colours together, depends on the time of the year.

Shades in EDM that I swear by:


Multitasking concealer 
Golden Fair (Golden range) foundation 
Light (Golden range) foundation 
Sunkissed Fair (Beige range) foundation 
Back to school blush is a great contour or just a neutral blush (it looks dark brown, but dont get scared, when you buff it on with the kabuki it blends lovely. Plus you can see some tiny shimmer in the pot, but no shimmer once it's on the cheeks) 
Another thing that you gotta try is their face brushes - baby kabuki, long handled kabuki, the flat top kabuki...so unbelievably soft, very dense and they blend very well, they can easily compare to 182 by MAC. I have both and use EDM kabuki and MAC 182 equally. I have yet to try their eye brushes.

I'm lucky EDM doesn't break me out, I know this has been an issue for some girls


----------



## Applegreen (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JoeyEmma* 

 
_Has anybody tried the new shades yet? The descriptions aren't properly up yet and I want to try some of the new olive shades. Are there any good sites with swatches._

 
I haven't checked if anyone has posted swatches on EM's forum yet, but I ordered samples of Linen, Sweet Almond, Light Almond and Light Martian a while ago. Linen is a nice neutral, about as deep as the fairly lights but on me it was too pink. All the new olive shades are about as dark as Light Olive. Light Almond might be a little lighter though. Sweet Almond has a lot more yellow in it than the other two and in general I'd recommend the new olives to people who found Light Olive and Golden Medium too orange/peachy and are looking for more olive in the mix.

I finally found my own perfect mix. Last time I thought I already had it with Light Medium/Medium Beige Neutral with some Olive and Golden Fairs, but that turned out too pink/orange in the long run. Now it's mainly Olive and Golden Fairs that are both too pale for me on their own mixed somewhere around 50/50, a little Sunlight color corrector thrown in for a clean yellow undertone and a little Light Martian or Olive Medium to give depth. So now I finally have a light but not risen-from-the-grave-pale depth that's not too yellow, gray, orange, pink, green nor peachy, but a moderately neutral fairly light olive with a clean yellow undertone and the slightest tinge of peach to keep it soft and natural. Ooh how I love mineral foundations for the ease of customizing foundations... and curse them for feeding the manic perfectionist in me.


----------



## MAHALO (Jan 22, 2009)

EVERYDAY MINERALS has exceeded my expectations. Their customer service and delivery is exceptional. My samples arrived in just a couple of days and I found a good color match for my dark skin (MAC NW43). Many powdered mineral foundations look "ashy" on dark skin. By using a light touch of the TAN,  I get just enough coverage to even my skintone with no ashy look. THE EM B&B blush looks lovely on my dark skin. too. I love the EM brushes too. They are so soft.

BARE MINERALS has a new color that works fwell or me too. However, I really wanted to find a good match in mineral foundation that contains no bismuth oxichloride. I really disliked the BM brushes. They felt very rough on my skin.

I am continuing my search for liquid mineral foundation. So far the ones I've sampled look ashy on me. The search continues.


----------



## mizzworthy (Jan 26, 2009)

Have only tried the samples from the range but I'm really impressed with what I have tried so far... I also absolutely love the flat top kabuki brush they do, so so soft and lovely to use on the face, but applied the foundation with a really good level of coverage. I find the original glo and intensive formulations last the whole day on me too...


----------



## MAHALO (Jan 27, 2009)

I am loving the EDM B&B blush. I layer it over MAC MSF So Ceylon. Can anyone recommend other blushes that that will look good on brown skin (MW43). I have a sample of SUNDAY BRUNCH, I like that too.


----------



## soniababonia456 (Feb 23, 2009)

hey you guys so iam running out of my BM, and wanted to get everyday minerals iam NC -44 does a anyone have any recs for foundation color for me


----------



## MAHALO (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *soniababonia456* 

 
_hey you guys so iam running out of my BM, and wanted to get everyday minerals iam NC -44 does a anyone have any recs for foundation color for me_

 
I'm darker than you (a NW43/NC45 mix). The TAN original formula works for me so you should go lighter. Order samples in several shades so that you can test them.

hth


----------



## delic1999 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have been trying to get the right shade down for my skin and the sample kits are such a great way to figure it out. I'm lighter than NC15 and it's soooo hard to find the right shade. So after my 3 sample kit I am pretty sure I found the perfict shade. So I went with Olive Fair for my foundation and it looks perfict on me! I'm so happy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and I picked up one of their new eyeshadow colors in *Dandelions *and it is sooooooooooooo beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!! For those that love vanilla pigment, white gold pigment, or and whiteish colors you gotta give this a try! https://www.everydayminerals.com/ind...d=29&Itemid=99


----------



## ninaxmac (Mar 13, 2009)

I just ordered some samples and if it works out for me I was going to use the foundation over my MAC concealer, but I was wondering if anyone else does this. I am moving away from all MAC foundations because I get such horrible breakouts.


----------



## susannef (Mar 14, 2009)

I recently ordered from everyday minerals again and they have made some changes to their packaging. The large jars now have closeable sifters which is really neat. They also have new white lids, they ones for foundation say "base" on them and the blush ones say "cheek". Really neat!

I also got their skunk brush and it is _really_ weird.. It isnt anything like the 187 brush, it isnt even really duo fiber. The bristles are just dyed on two colors. I really dont know what to do with it. It isnt even all that soft to me. :/


----------



## tarnii (Jul 19, 2009)

I have been using EDM off an on for the past few years. I find them a bit hit and miss for shades. Each time I order the same shade when it arrives is slightly different from the last time. It doesn't bother me too much as I usually mix a couple of different shades together to get the right colour for my skin at the time.


----------



## tarnii (Jul 19, 2009)

But I should add that they are the best value for money that I have found.


----------



## yay1 (Jul 20, 2009)

i tried BM at sephora the other day, and the lady totally matched me with the wrong color! she was like you look a bit tanned, but it works! lol um wtf, i was like 5 shades darker, i didnt ask for a bronzer. but i LOVE how it looked, like the finish of it.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Aug 6, 2009)

Has anyone tried the Eye Kabuki Junior yet? How is the size of it? I'm waiting for mine in the mail, but I'm curious if this one can be used on the eyes like the name implies. I know the big brother Eye Kabuki is used by most for completely different areas of the face - I use mine to buff in concealer.


----------



## delic1999 (Aug 13, 2009)

I got a kit a few weeks ago and got two of their brushes in it. I got the long handled kabuki and the eyeshadow brush and oh my gosh are they soooooooooo soft!!!! I'm in love with them!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Aug 16, 2009)

EM has now launched their new site. The layout is better but overall it's not a hit. Their user forum is practically in a riot state, because they've done some strange (and kinda stupid) things like stop taking paypal and stop shipping to certain countries (Ireland? What's that about?).

Also, there seem to be a lot of glitches, so I'm not sure if anyone has even managed to submit an order yet.

Personally I'm quite happy I ordered a bunch of eyeshadows and stuff I liked last week.


----------



## tarnii (Aug 16, 2009)

I unfortunately did not place an order last week and I logged on this morning to find a completly new site, it was so different I wondered if I had gone to the wrong site but no just a re-vamp.

They have made a lot of changes including getting rid of their custom kits which is what I had planned to order and no longer accepting Paypal- damn if only I had ordered yesterday. 

Oh well I will just have to look elsewhere.

But yes, I checked into their forum while I was there to see when the changes came into effect and it is on fire, I wouldn't want to be dealing with customer complaints over there.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Aug 22, 2009)

I am sooo annoyed right now. I was browsing the EM site, since I remembered that I really should get a full sized Dandelions e/s because it's basically my go to highlight and I don't want to run out. So I start adding eye shadows I like to my cart and decide to get 12, since they are 45% off then.

Well, I choose my 12 eye shadows, proceed to checkout, and then I realize I had completely forgotten about the no PayPal thing. Before I could just pay with PayPal without leaving my computer. Now I would have had to go and get my credit card, at which point my boyfriend would have known I was shopping online and I'm supposed to try and cut down on my spending.

So, no eyeshadows for me and no business for EM.


----------



## Aphrael (Sep 12, 2009)

Ever since the new site was launched, I have completely stopped buying EDM plus no PayPal = no win..


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Aphrael* 

 
_Ever since the new site was launched, I have completely stopped buying EDM plus no PayPal = no win.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Actually, they brought back PayPal about two weeks ago. I guess they gave into the massive complaints.


----------



## Babylard (Jan 25, 2010)

hoping to ressurect this thread again. anyone tried the more recent brushes? im thinking of getting the flattop and trying it for studio sculpt


----------



## SAMAKOSEM (Feb 15, 2010)

where is EDM's forum? I see that its gone!


----------



## jad3 (Feb 17, 2010)

It's been gone for a while, they took it down and replaced it with their 'fan club'


----------



## monlnd (Feb 18, 2010)

Does this work the same way?


----------



## mintbear82 (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm hoping someone can help me.

I wear Medium Tan (3C) in Bare Minerals and I was wondering what would be a match for me in Everyday Minerals. If it helps I'm an NC30 (Winter) NC35 (Summer) in MAC foundations.

Thank you.


----------



## RayannaBanana (Apr 3, 2010)

Are any of these products sold in stores? If so which ones?


----------



## bubbleheart (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RayannaBanana* 

 
_Are any of these products sold in stores? If so which ones?_

 
No, not sold in stores.  Just online.  

I really like a lot of the stuff from Everyday Minerals - really great foundation at really great prices.  Love the blush/eyeshadows and concealers (big rave for the colored concealers and the pearl concealers - they're amazing!).  The company has gone downhill a little bit - away from its very friendly and customer oriented beginnings but I havent had any problems with ordering from them etc....so long as the prices remain as they are I'd recommend them to anyone.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 10, 2010)

I think I am going to press some of my EM eyeshadows in to pans. Does anyone have experience with that? Any helpful tips or tricks?


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mintbear82* 

 
_I'm hoping someone can help me.

I wear Medium Tan (3C) in Bare Minerals and I was wondering what would be a match for me in Everyday Minerals. If it helps I'm an NC30 (Winter) NC35 (Summer) in MAC foundations.

Thank you._

 
I had to mix 2 different colors to get a close match.  I think i used buttery gold (something like that) and medium tan.  I tried almost every sample and nothing really matched me so that for me was a buzzkill


----------



## Xaveria (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I think I am going to press some of my EM eyeshadows in to pans. Does anyone have experience with that? Any helpful tips or tricks? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes I do!
I used coastal scents mixing medium. You have to be really careful with the mm, add one drop at the time. I added too many drops and ruined two (ugly) eyeshadows.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Xaveria* 

 
_Yes I do!
I used coastal scents mixing medium. You have to be really careful with the mm, add one drop at the time. I added too many drops and ruined two (ugly) eyeshadows._

 
That's what I was planning on using, so thanks for the tip!
How much shadow goes into one pan, aprox.? I have a handfull of the bigger full size e/s jars, but I also have loads of the smaller ones. I'm guessing the smaller ones don't hold enough to give a decent sized pressed shadow?


----------



## Babylard (Apr 12, 2010)

update: i love my flattop. it works wonders for liquid foundations and creamy products like studiosculpt which i was struggling to apply.


----------



## CallyBag (Apr 14, 2010)

thanks ladies for all your reviews and discussions... and after reading this thread, I placed an order for the trial kits in light, medium and olive LOL, hopefully one of those will be a match... searching for the perfect minerals is such a painful process!  the only minerals i've ever used are Bare Minerals, but I've never been really "that" happy with it, so its time to kiss BM goodbye and move on!  will post an update once i've received it and tried it!


----------



## Nicala (Oct 13, 2010)

Just ordered a foundation sample kit last night! I'm super excited to receive it as my love for UD MMU is no longer strong


----------



## Hilde (Oct 14, 2010)

I ordered a lot from them a while ago when they did great specials. I have't ordered in  a long time. One time, when I'm in a DYI mood I think I might press some of my blushes and eye shadows.


----------



## Nicala (Oct 18, 2010)

Just got my package today. I finally found a foundation that matches me!!! I matched well with Light! Winged Butter was a tad too yellow for me. I'm going to wear it out tomorrow and hope it lasts a long time and has good coverage. The sample they sent me for Light was in the semi matte base, which I'm not too keen on because of the sparkles. I somewhat want to get matte, but I'm not sure if it's going to be lighter or darker than the semi matte formula. Anyone know? If the semi matte ends up working out for me, I'm probably gonna order the full size + brushes. My mom is also intriuged by the fact that I paid 3.08 for the sample kit (aka, 3.08 for shipping). Any recs on the brushes would be great too


----------



## InspiredBlue (Oct 19, 2010)

I use the flat top kabuki from EM for when I want fuller coverage and the regular (long handle?) kabuki for somewhat lighter coverage. The "Eye" kabuki is great for buffing in mineral concealer.

  	Haven't ordered anything from them for a long time though, since I got put off by all the shenanigans that were going on when they launched the newest site and changed all the prices and all that. Might have to soon, since I want a backup of the Intensive Fair Concealer.


----------



## Nicala (Oct 19, 2010)

How are you liking the concealer? Is it good for the under eye area?


----------



## InspiredBlue (Oct 19, 2010)

No, I use it to cover blemishes and such, which it's great for. But under the eyes I use YSL Touche Eclat.


----------



## sonia84 (Oct 20, 2010)

Nicala said:


> Just got my package today. I finally found a foundation that matches me!!! I matched well with Light! Winged Butter was a tad too yellow for me. I'm going to wear it out tomorrow and hope it lasts a long time and has good coverage. The sample they sent me for Light was in the semi matte base, which I'm not too keen on because of the sparkles. I somewhat want to get matte, but I'm not sure if it's going to be lighter or darker than the semi matte formula. Anyone know? If the semi matte ends up working out for me, I'm probably gonna order the full size + brushes. My mom is also intriuged by the fact that I paid 3.08 for the sample kit (aka, 3.08 for shipping). Any recs on the brushes would be great too



 	 HI, i used to be post on the edm forum, (i posted under sangus217) after alot of the issues went down, the girls created this forum to talk on http://www.87px.net/mmf/search.php?search_id=active_topics. Alot of the girls are selling of their edm things dirt cheap if you wanted to try some of the items out.


----------



## Nicala (Oct 25, 2010)

I just realized I wrote my post wrong (lol). They sample for Light was in Original Glo! Not semi matte. However, I wore it to work for the first time today. I must say it looked very natural and didn't notice the sparkles. Light coverage. I'm quite pleased with it. It didn't make me look greasy (which was what I was expecting from this finish)


----------



## Nicala (Oct 25, 2010)

InspiredBlue said:


> No, I use it to cover blemishes and such, which it's great for. But under the eyes I use YSL Touche Eclat.



 	YSL is a bit too much for me as I'm trying to save money right now. Or control my money spending habits at least. I might consider buying the concealer though. Perhaps I'll order a sample when I place a order! How long do you find the concealer (the amount of it, not wear) lasts you?


----------



## Lalai (Oct 25, 2010)

Unfortunately, EDM foundations break me out. They don't even cause normal zits but big, really painful ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I never ever have zits on my cheeks but these foundations make zits appear even there.  I've tried applying them by buffing, tapping and whatever way I could think of but zits always follow. If you have acne prone skin, better be cautious with this brand.


----------



## Nicala (Oct 25, 2010)

Lalai said:


> Unfortunately, EDM foundations break me out. They don't even cause normal zits but big, really painful ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 This is relevant to me! I have acne prone skin soooooooooo I'm testing out my sample to the max before making the jump for the large sized ones! Sorry to hear that it broke you out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Have you had break outs with other MMU brands?


----------



## InspiredBlue (Oct 28, 2010)

Nicala said:


> YSL is a bit too much for me as I'm trying to save money right now. Or control my money spending habits at least. I might consider buying the concealer though. Perhaps I'll order a sample when I place a order! How long do you find the concealer (the amount of it, not wear) lasts you?


  	The full size mineral concealer lasts for ages for me. Like a year at least.

  	(I wasn't saying you need to use YSL, just that I do. There are plenty of great under eye concealers out there in lower price ranges. I happen to like the YSL one.)


----------



## Nicala (Oct 28, 2010)

Ooh I see. Well, I placed another order on Monday night. Should be receiving it this weekend! I got the Matte base in Light. Quite excited to receive it!


----------



## Nicala (Nov 1, 2010)

So I received it yesterday and wore it to work today. LOVELOVELOVEEEEEE!


----------



## slowdownbaby (Nov 7, 2010)

I used to Love EDM but after months of using it my skin had became so dry and patchy that you could see I was using foundation, it was really horrible don't know what happened. I know a lot of people compare this with the Laura Mercier mineral powder but I think the LM one it's wayyy better!


----------



## Nicala (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm suspecting the matte formula is making me break out.... sigh.....


----------



## Lalai (Jan 3, 2011)

(edit double post)


----------



## Lalai (Jan 3, 2011)

I was recommended to try out Lauress minimalist by someone who had breakouts using EDM. I got my foundation recently and so far so good - I hope it'll work better!


----------



## Nicala (Jan 3, 2011)

How much is it for a jar? Do they offer samples? Whats the website? **sorry for so many questions!**


----------



## Babylard (Mar 18, 2011)

^ you can google it pretty easily.

  	I wanted another flat top but the shipping to Canada increased to $22. WTF everydayminerals?


----------



## Sojourner (Mar 18, 2011)

...


----------



## FourC's (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a few EDM eye shadows but haven't purchased any since moving from the west coast as there is no place in the area that sells them. The quality of what I have is good, but I'm really addicted to my WnW shadows.


----------



## Nicala (Mar 30, 2011)

FourC's said:


> I have a few EDM eye shadows but haven't purchased any since moving from the west coast as there is no place in the area that sells them. The quality of what I have is good, but I'm really addicted to my WnW shadows.


	WnW are the best drugstore e/s imo. I like it better than MAC & UD actually. The price of WnW is the best part.


----------



## FourC's (Mar 30, 2011)

I agree completely, and it's great because they are 'cheap' enough that if something happens to them while in my makeup bag I'm not gutted at the thought of having to replace them.


----------



## Nicala (Mar 30, 2011)

Exactly! I'm notorious for dropping things so its definitely a bonus to live walking distance from Walgreens


----------



## kikidkilla (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm about to try Everday Minerals today


----------



## Nicala (Mar 30, 2011)

kikidkilla said:


> I'm about to try Everday Minerals today



 	Yay! What did you order?


----------



## regru (May 15, 2011)

I think they have amazing products


----------



## lezah (Jul 2, 2011)

actually the product is excellent!


----------



## Monsterbilly (Oct 15, 2011)

I've been trying to find my EDM shade for way too long, i just gave up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	I had the sunkissed fair sample in matte formula, i thought it was the right one for me so i ordered the intensive one, full size. Big mistake, it looked great in the mirror in my bathroom, then i went out all confident that i looked amazing until i saw myself in the rear view mirror in day light and my face was pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I have the Light one in original glo formula, it looks like it would work but that's probably because the coverage isn't enough for me to tell. And i NEED coverage!!!
  	Anyway, they have a great variety of shades, and that seems perfect in theory, but in reality, not so much. So i switched to Joppa Minerals.


----------



## Babylard (Oct 15, 2011)

their international shipping is back to $5 ish. gonna buy lots of flat tops... lol


----------



## trihogaster (Aug 5, 2013)

[h=3]FLAT RATE SHIPPING TO ALL INTERNATIONAL ORDERS[/h] 	

 			All international orders $35 and under qualify for $6 Flat Rate Shipping! - No code required!


----------



## trihogaster (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## elenaa (Oct 13, 2013)

they have best mineral foundations (IT base) !


----------



## jani308 (Sep 6, 2014)

yes


----------



## forqpyne (Sep 28, 2014)

I love their foundation and eyeshadows


----------

